# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  حلقات تاريخ فلسطين

## فلسطينية وافتخر

*تاريخ فلسطين

الإسم و الموقع

الإسم

من المرجح أن اسم فلسطين مشتق من اللفظ بلست وهم من شعوب البحر التي دخلت فلسطين من جزيرة كريت في الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد حيث أقاموا فيها ممالكهم وامتزجوا بالسكان الأصليين، أي الكنعانيين، وهكذا أعطوا البلاد اسمهم بعد أن كانت تعرف باسم ارض كنعان
وكما يقول المؤرخون فان الكنعانيون هم من الشعوب والقبائل السامية العربية التي دخلت فلسطين من شبه الجزيرة العربية في منتصف الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد.وقد عرفت فلسطين منذ القدم باسم ارض كنعان نسبة إلى هؤلاء الكنعانيين وقد ورد ذلك في الوثائق العراقية والسورية والمصرية القديمة بصيغة كناخني أو كنياخي كما ورد في التوراة أيضا ( pelest)
أما الاسم فلسطين فقد عرف منذ أقدم الأزمنة، فقد ذكر في الوثائق المصرية القديمة بصيغة بلست وفي المصادر الآشورية بصيغة فلستيا أو فلستو ( بلستو ) ، وفي التوراة بصيغة إيريتس بلشيتم أي أرض الفلسطيين ، وبلفظه الحالي عن المؤرخ اليوناني هيرودوتس أبو التاريخ . وكما يعتقد يقول المؤرخون فإن الفلسطينين الحاليين ينتمون إلى الشعوب والقبائل الكنعانية العربية، السكان الأصليين لفلسطين



تعتبر فلسطين جزء من بلاد الشام أو سوريا الطبيعية والتي تضم بالإضافة إلى فلسطين كل من سوريا ولبنان والأردن. تقع فلسطين في وسط الشرق الأوسط، عند الطرف الجنوبي الغربي من قارة آسيا ، على الشاطئ الشرقي للبحر الأبيض المتوسط. يحدها لبنان شمالاً ، وسوريا والأردن شرقًا ، والبحر الأبيض المتوسط ومصر غربًا ، والبحر الأحمر جنوبًا ، وتبلغ مساحتها 27027 كلم2
وتحتل فلسطين موقعًا استراتيجيًا فريدًا ، فهي عدا عن كونها قلب الوطن العربي وصلة الوصل بين جزأيه الآسيوي والإفريقي ، تشكل أيضًا عقدة التقاء القارتين الآسيوية والإفريقية ، وممرًا عالميًا بين القارات الثلاث آسيا وأوروبا وأفريقيا ، وصلة وصل بين البحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر الأحمر. وتمتاز فلسطين أيضًا بمكانتها المقدسة في نظر الأديان السماوية وتشتهر بمدنها المقدسة وخاصة القدس والخليل وبيت لحم والناصرة
ونظرًا لموقعها الإستراتيجي هذا ولمكانتها الدينية في نظر الأديان السماوية شكلت فلسطين ملتقى لطرق برية وبحرية منذ أقدم العصور وأدت دورًا مهمًا في التجارة الدولية والتبادل الحضاري بين الأمم


عصور ما قبل التاريخ
يعتبر سكان فلسطين من صنع تاريخ طويل يمتد لعشرات الآلاف من السنين.وقد أقام الإنسان لقديم في فلسطين منذ اقدم العصور والتي يقسمها العلماءكما يلي

العصر الحجري القديم(الباليوليت):ويمتد من 1000000سنة ق.م حتى10000 سنة ق.م. عثر على مواقع إقامة الإنسان الأكثر قدما في فلسطين في موقع العبيدية إلى الجنوب الغربي من بحيرة طبريا,ويعتبر هذا الموقع من اقدم ما عرفه علم الآثار حتى الآن من المخلفات البشرية في العالم حيث يعود تاريخ تلك المخلفات إلى نحو مليون عام.بالإضافة إلى هذا الموقع هناك العديد من المواقع الأخرى التي يعود تاريخها لهذا العصر ونذكر منها على سبيل المثال مغارة الطابون في جبال الكرمل حيث عثر على هياكل عظمية متحجرة لما يطلق عليه العلماء علميا اسم الإنسان القديم الفلسطيني Palaeo anthropus Palaestiniensis .

:العصر الحجري الوسيط والحديث الميزوليت و النيوليت

من10000سنة ق.م حتى 5000 سنة ق.م. في هذا العصر هجر الإنسان القديم الفلسطيني المغاور والكهوف وانتقل الى السهول والوديان حيث أقام القرى وسكن فيها.وقد تميز هذا العصر بالانتقال إلى الزراعة وتدجين الحيوانات وصناعة الأدوات الزراعية.ويعتقد المؤرخون أن فلسطين كانت مهد الزراعة الأولى ومنها انتقلت الزراعة إلى بقية مناطق العالم. ولذلك فقد أطلق المؤرخون على هذه الحضارة الزراعية البدائية اسم الحضارة النطوفية نسبة إلى وادي النطوف غربي القدس حيث كان موطنها الأصلي. وهناك الكثير من المواقع في فلسطين التي يرجع تاريخها إلى الحضارة النطوفية ونذكر منها جبال القدس والمنطقة الواقعة غربي بحيرة الحولة ولكن أهمها هي مدينة أريحا في جوار البحر الميت والتي يعود تاريخها إلى ما قبل الألف السابع ق.م، وهذه المدينة المسورة سبقت بآلاف السنين أي استيطان مديني معروف حتى الآن وحتى قبل الأهرامات المصرية . ولذلك فقد اعتبر المؤرخون مدينة أريحا أقدم مدينة في التاريخ .

: العصر الحجري النحاسي الكالكوليت

ويمتد من 5000 سنة ق.م. حتى 3000 سنة ق.م في هذا العصر بدأ الإنسان القديم الفلسطيني بصناعة الفخار وباستخدام الأدوات الصوانية والنحاسية . وفي فلسطين الكثير من المواقع التي تدل على هذا العصر ونذكر منها المنطقة الواقعة شرقي البحر الميت والمنطقة والواقعة بجوار نابلس ، ومجدّو ، وبيسان ومنطقة بئر السبع حيث عثُر على عدد كبير من الدمى والتماثيل المصنوعة من العاج وعلى عدد كبير من الحلى النحاسية


عصور ما قبل الاسلام:
الكنعانيون

وهم اكبر الموجات التي خرجت من شبه الجزيرة العربية و كانت هجرتهم ق. م ب 3 - 4 آلاف سنة و هم في الأصل عرب و قد استقر الكنعانيون في فلسطين و سيطروا عليها سيطرة تامة حتى أنها عرفت باسمهم "أرض كنعانس" , اشتغل الكنعانيون بالصناعة و الزراعة و التجارة و بنوا مدناً عديدة مثل القدس ، أريحا ، عكا ، عسقلان ، غزة .. و لقد كشف العلماء عن مظاهر الحضارة الكنعانية مثل استعمال البرونز ، بناء الأسوار ، حفر الأنفاق ، الأقمشة

:العبرانيون

بين سنتي 1400-1200 ق .م دخلت فلسطين جماعات قبلية أطلق عليها الباحثون اسم " العبرانيون" , و كان ذلك بعد ستة قرون من دخول الكنعانيين إليها ، دخل العبرانيون دور التنظيم لما تولى داود الحكم ( 1016 ق.م- 976 ق.م) ثم ابنه سليمان (976- 936ق.م)، قام الأول بفتح القدس و اتخذها عاصمة لملكه و بنى فيها الهيكل على طراز كنعاني ، أما سليمان فقد اهتم بالصناعة و التجارة.

لم تعمر مملكة داود و سليمان سوى ثمانين عاماً، بعد ذلك انقسمت إلى دويلتين و الجدير بالذكر أن العبرانيون لم يختلطوا بالسكان الأصليين

:الفلسطينيون

في عام 1184 ق.م دخل الفلسطينيون من كريت و جزر بحر إيجه إلى فلسطين و كان الاسم الأصلي لقبائلهم يعرف باسم "يلست" "pelest" و أول من أطلق عليهم هذا الاسم هو " هيرودوت" ، و قد أعطوا البلاد اسمهم، فعرفت حتى يومنا باسم "فلسطين". أما القسم الذي استولوا عليه فيمتد من غزة جنوباً إلى ما بعد حبال الكرمل شمالاً.. و قد ازدهرت مدناً عديدة في عهدهم و امتزج بعضهم بالسكان الأصليين للبلاد - الكنعانيين- و اخذوا عنهم كل شيء حتى لغتهم..

الفرس:

في عام 732 ق.م دخلت فلسطين تحت الحكم الآشوري و بعد عشر سنوات زالت مملكة إسرائيل ... في عام 586 ق.م انتصر البابليون بقيادة " نبوخد نصر " و رحل سكان مملكة " يهودا " إلى بابل ، و دمر "نبوخد نصر" الهيكل ، عام 539 ق.م هزم الفرس البابليين و استولوا على فلسطين و سمح " قورش الفارسي" لمن أراد من اليهود بالعودة إلى " أورشليم" و إعادة بناء الهيكل فيها فعادت جماعة منهم من جديد و لكن الكثيرين أثروا البقاء في بابل ... 

اليونان:

في عام 333 ق.م احتل الإسكندر الأكبر القدس و خضعت له فلسطين بعد أن تمكن من هزيمة الفرس ، و لكن بعد عشر سنوات من حكمه مات الاسكندر و انقسمت مملكته، و وقعت فلسطين تحت حكم السلوقيين و البطالمة، و قد دمر الهيكل أثناء حكم السلوقيين

:الرومان

في عام 63 ق.م احتل الرومان فلسطين و القدس ،، و في عام 135 م حرق الإمبراطور الروماني هدريان مكان الهيكل ..و حول أورشليم إلى مستعمرة رومانية و سماها "ايلياء" بدأ اليهود يهاجرون خارج القدس و فلسطين و معنى هذا أنهم تشتتوا خارج فلسطين. و في أيام أغسطوس الروماني و لد السيد المسيح عليه السلام في بيت لحم ، ثم انتقل مع والدته إلى الناصرة و شهدت قرى الجليل معجزاته ..انقسمت الإمبراطورية إلى قسمين شرقية و غربية أطلق على القسم الشرقي منها بيزنطية ، و كانت فلسطين من ولايات الإمبراطورية الشرقية و ظلت فلسطين تحت حكم البيزنطيين حتى فتحها المسلمون عام 633 م

العصر العربي الإسلامي: الفتح العربي الإسلامي

تم فتح فلسطين في نفس الفترة التي فتحت فيها بلاد الشام ، ولكن على مراحل فقد تم فتح جنوب فلسطين أولآعام 634 م 00أما مدينة القدس فقد اشترط بطريركها صفورنيوس أن يستلمها الخليفة نفسه وهكذا كان حيث دخل الخليفة عمربن الخطاب مدينة القدس 637م

:العصر الأموي

في العهد الأموي بنى عبد الملك بن مروان قبة الصخرة والمسجد الأقصى … وبني في أيام الأمويين أيضاَ مدينة الرملة … ونظرَا لقرب عاصمة الخلافة الأموية من فلسطين فقد تم الإهتمام والاعتناء بها بشكل ملحوظ

:العصر العباسي

رغم ابتعاد مركز الخلافة عن فلسطين إلا أن ذلك لم يثنهم عن الإعتناء وبالأرض المقدسة فلسطين ، حيث زارها الخليفة المنصور وابنه المهدي ، واهتم الرشيد بفلسطين وخاصة القدس ولكن منذ منتصف القرن العاشر أصاب الخلافة العباسية ضعف، فقام السلاجقة الأتراك بتسيير أمور الخلافة ثم تبعهم الفاطميون فانتزعوا حكم فلسطين من السلاجقة أما اليهود الذين كانوا في فلسطين في تلك الفترة فقد صان المسلمون حقوقهم

 الحملة الصليبية )

في عام 1096 دعا البابا أوربان الثاني إلى ضرورة القيام بحملة صليبية إلى الشرق إحتل الصليبيون مدناَ مختلفة في فلسطين وفي بلاد الشام وفي 15 تموز 1099 م سقطت مدينة القدس وارتكب الصليبيون مجزرة بحيث قتلوا النساء والأطفال والشيوخ … استطاع صلاح الدين الأيوبي أن يحرر مدينة القدس بعد معركة حطين في عام 1187 … أما جلاء الصليبيين نهائياَ عن البلاد فقد تم عام 1291وكان آخر مدينة حررت من الصليبيين هي عكا

:عصر الخلافة العثمانية

في عام 1516فتح السلطان سليم الأول بلاد الشام ودخلت بذلك فلسطين كغيرها من بلاد الشام تحت الحكم العثماني فأولوها اهتمامهم واحتفظوا بها أمام المطامع الصهيونية والإستعمارية وخير شاهد على ذلك هو السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني الذي رفض رفضَا قاطعاَ تسهيل هجرة اليهود إلى فلسطين


… بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى وقعت فلسطين تحت الإحتلال البريطاني


خلال القرن التاسع عشر
:

حملة نابليون بونابرت

في اطار الصراع بين فرنسا وبريطانيا, قامت فرنسا بقيادة نابليون بونابرت بحملة على مصر وفلسطين في عام 1897 فاحتل العديد من المدن الفلسطينيةولقد ارتكب نابليون مجزرة فيها حيث قتل فيها اكثر من 12000اسير عربي. اصيب جيش نابليون بداء الطاعون ورغم ذلك توجه نابليون بجيوشه نحو عكا التي حاصرها حصارا لكن عكا صمدت صمودا قويا و أصبح يضرب بأسوارها مثل المناعة و بأهلها مثل الشجاعة , استمرت هذه الحملة الفاشلة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر فقط

:حملة محمد علي باشا
بعد حملة نابليون , عادت فلسطين الى حكم الدولة العثمانية ... وخلال القرن 19 شهدت فلسطين تطورات مهمة ومنها حملة محمد علي باشا الى فلسطين 1831وقامت في فلسطين ثورات كثيرة ضد نظام ابراهيم باشا بسبب نظام الضرائب والتجنيد الالزامي , غير أن هذه الثورات لم تنجح وفي عام 1840 عقد مؤتمر في لندن اقر انسحاب محمد من بلاد الشام ومصر .. ثم عادت فلسطين الى احضان الخلافة العثمانية

يتبع
*

----------


## اسير الاردن

مشكورر على هاذا الموضوع الذي يذكرنا بمعانات الشعب الفلسطيني وان شاء الله تعود فلسطين عربيه

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

اسير الأردن شكرا على مرورك

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

الهجرات اليهودية الى فلسطين

يبدو ان اول من طرح _في العصر الحديث_فكرة توطين اليهةد في فلسطين هو نابليون بونابرت اثناء قيادته للحملة على بلاد الشام 1799 , حيث وجه نابليون نداءً الى يهود اسيا وافريقيا كلهم يحثهم فيها على السير وراء القيادة الفرنسية حتى تتسنى استعادة العظمة الاصلية لبيت المقدس . ووعد بأنه سيعيد اليهود الى الارض المقدسة ان ساعدوه في انجاز مهمته و أما بريطانيا فما لبثت تعمل جاهدة لتوطين اليهود في فلسطين ففي سنة 1840 بث وزير خارجيتها اللورد بالمرستون رسالة الى سفير بريطانيا في اسطنبول يقول فيها انه اذا عاد افرادالشعب اليهودي الى فلسطين . فان ذلك سيخولنا استخدام اليهود كمخلب قط ضد العرب. اما بالنسبه لدعوات اليهود فكانت كثيرة منها دعوة اليهود القلعي (1798-1878) دعا الى اقامة مستعمرات يهودية في فلسطين ثم اصدر الحاخام البولوني تسفي كالبشر كتابه "دعوة صهيون" دعا فيه الاغنياء من اليهود الى انشاء مستعمرات يهودية في فلسطين. وفي عام 1884 عقد اجتماعاًبالمانيا حث فيه ارباب المال اليهود لدعم عملية الاستيطان في فلسطين.. وكان من نتيجة ذلك ان انشأت المستعمرات الزراعيه اليهودية بدعم من الثري اليهودي الفرنسي ادموند دي روتشيلد. و كان أن تأسسات جمعية يودية في روسيا عرفت هذة الجمعية بإسم أحباء صهيون، دعت هذة الجمعية اليهود الى الهجرة الى أرض فلسطين أرض الميعاد. في مدينة بازل في سويسرا وفي عام 1897 عقد اول مؤتمر للصهيونية وأكد المؤتمر ان غاية الصهيونية هي خلق وطن للشعب اليهودي في فلسطين وتشجيع الهجرات اليهوديةالى فلسطين.


الإحتلال البريطاني


وعد بلفور

في سنة 1908 قدم وزير البريطاني اليهودي الصهيوني هربرت صاموئيل مذكرة اقترح فيها تأسيس دولة يهودية في فلسطين تحت إشراف بريطانيا شارحا الفوائد الاستعمارية التي ستجنيها بريطانيا من قيام هذه الدولة في قلب العالم العربي والقريبة من قناة السويس. وافق العديد من سياسيي بريطانيا على هذه المذكرة أمثال لويد جورج وبلفور ... وبذلك تكون قد التقت المصالح البريطانية والصهيونية في قيام هذه الدولة. وبدأت المباحثات في شكلها الرسمي بين الحكومة البريطانية والزعماء الصهيونيين في شباط 1917 وبعد عدة جلسات واقتراحات صدر تصريح بلفور في 2 تشرين الثاني 1917 ، بالنص الذي أرسله جمس آرثر بلفور ، وزير خارجية بريطانيا إلى اللورد روتشيلد أحد زعماء اليهود الصهيونيين ، وتضمنت الرسالة وعد من جلالة الملك بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين. ويعتبر وعد بلفور من اغرب الوثائق الدولية في التاريخ إذ منحت بموجبها دولة استعمارية (بريطانيا) أرضا لا تملكها (فلسطين) إلى جماعة لا تستحقها ( اليهود) ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن هذا التصريح قد وافقت عليه وفرنسا وإيطاليا عام 1918 وفي عام 1919 أعلنت أمريكا موافقتها الرسمية ثم تبعتها اليابان.

الإحتلال البريطاني

بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى كان لا بد أن تكون بريطانيا هي الدولة المنتدبة على فلسطين حتى تسهل لليهود هجرتهم الى فلسطين ثم تحقيق وعد بلفور عام 1918 أتمت بريطانيا احتلالها لفلسطين لتقيم فيه حكما عسكريا مؤقتا ... وقبل أن تكمل القوات البريطانية احتلالها كان قد وصل إلى فلسطين اللجنة الصهيونية برئاسة حاييم وايزمن ومهمة هذا الوفد تحقيق وعد بلفور
عام 1920 أنهت بريطانية الحكم العسكري وأحلت محلها الإدارة المدنية وتم تعيين الوزير اليهودي البريطاني السير هربرت صاموئيل أول مندوب سامي على فلسطين . وقد عمل صاموئيل الكثير في سبيل تسهيل شؤون الصهاينة وقد قربهم منه وتقرب منهم.

في 24 تموز 1922 صدرت وثيقة صك الانتداب عن عصبة الأمم وتضمنت مقدمة الصك نص تصريح بلفور ومصادقة عصبة الأمم على انتداب بريطانية لفلسطين... وفي مواد النص العديد من الدعوات لإنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين ، ولقد اعتبر الصهاينة النص بمثابة مصادقة دولية على وعد بلفور ، ذلك أن الوعد كان بريطانيا أما الصك فكان دوليا.


أهم الثورات التي اندلعت في فلسطين ضد الاحتلال البريطاني وضد الحركة الصهيونية

ثورة يافا
في 11 أيار 1919 ونتيجة لازدياد أعداد المهاجرين اليهود إلى فلسطين قام العرب الفلسطينيون في مهاجمة مركز الهجرة الصهيونية في يافا ، وقفت بريطانيا إلى جانب اليهود واستمر القتال لمدة خمسة عشرة يوما نتج عنها مقتل ستون فلسطينيا وجرح منهم اكثر من ستمائة وقتل من اليهود أربعون شخصا

ثورة البراق

في 22 آب 1929 قام بعض الشباب اليهود عند حائط البراق أو حائط المبكى كما يسميه اليهود بإنشاد النشيد اليهودي وبرفع العلم الصهيوني ونفخوا في الأبواق مدعين أن هذا الحائط هو من حقهم وادعوا انه جزء من هيكل سليمان ،وانفجرت بذلك ثورة فلسطينية امتدت إلى كل أرجاء فلسطين عرفت بثورة البراق، شكلت عصبة الأمم لجنة للتحقيق أقرت هذه اللجنة بعد دراسة مكثفة ملكية المسلمين لهذا الحائط


الثورة الفلسطينية الكبرى


ازدادت الهجرات اليهودية بين عامين 1931 و 1936 ، وازداد تدفق السلاح على الجماعات اليهودية, إضافة إلى أن السلطات الانتداب قد سمحت لهم بإنشاء معسكرات للتدريب ... كل هذه العوامل دفعت قادة الحركة الوطنية الفلسطينية إلى عقد عدة اجتماعات قرروا فيها إعلان الإضراب العام من اجل دفع بريطانيا بوقف الهجرات اليهودية ومنح فلسطين الاستقلال ، لجأت بريطانية إلى أساليب وحشية حيث منعت التجول ونسفت البيوت وزجت الوطنيين في السجون إلا أن الإضراب استمر وما ميز هذا الإضراب انه اكبر إضراب في تاريخ فلسطين وربما في تاريخ نضال الشعوب ، حيث امتدت لمدة ستة اشهر واشتركت فيه كافة الأحزاب..

الكتاب ألأبيض

دعت بريطانية إلى مؤتمر عقد في لندن سنة 1936 اجتمعت فيه بريطانيا بوفود من الدول العربية وفلسطين وبالوفد الصهيوني كل على حدى لكن المؤتمر فشل ... وأصدرت بريطانيا عقب انتهاء المؤتمر الكتاب الأبيض لسنة 1939 ومن أهم بنوده انه حدد الهجرة اليهودية بخمسة وسبعين ألف مهاجر خلال الخمس سنوات التالية ، وأقامت حكم ذاتي للفلسطينيين خلال عشرة سنوات ، وتمسك الكتاب الأبيض بمبدأ تصريح وعد بلفور، رفض الفلسطينيون الكتاب كما رفضه اليهود.


تقسيم فلسطين

في نيسان 1947، أحالت الحكومة البريطانية ملف القضية الفلسطينية إلى الأمم المتحدة وأعلنت أنها تعزم على إلغاء انتدابها في مهلة أقصاها 15 أيار 1948 ... وفي 28 نيسان شهدت منظمة الأمم المتحدة لأول مرة فتح ملف قضية فلسطين. 

في 29 تشرين الثاني 1947 عقدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة اجتماعا وجرا التصويت على مشروع كان قد قدم مسبقا بشأن تقسم فلسطين إلى دولتين عربية ويهودية ، وقف إلى جانب التصويت 33 دولة ، من بينها الولايات المتحدة ، الاتحاد السوفيتي ، وفرنسا . وصوت ضد القرار 13 دولة من بينها جميع الدول العربية وامتنع عن التصويت عشر دول، من بينها الصين. والمشروع يقسم فلسطين إلى دولتين يهودية وتشمل 56.4 % من أراضى فلسطين وعربية تشمل 46.6 % من أراضي فلسطين ، مع العلم أن العرب حينها كانوا يملكون 94.4 % من أراضى فلسطين واليهود كانوا قد استوطنوا في 5.6 % من ارض فلسطين... رحب اليهود بالقرار أعلن العرب الثورة المسلحة ضد تنفيذ المشروع

مذبحة دير ياسين

وجدت الحركة الصهيونية أن لا مناص بتنفيذ مشروع دولة إسرائيل إلا بتهجير العرب الفلسطينيين وهذا لم يتم إلا إذا قامت الحركات الصهيونية بإشاعة الإرهاب ونشر الرعب بين الفلسطينيين عن طريق ارتكاب المجازر بحق أهالي فلسطين وكان اعنف تلك المجازر هي مجزرة دير ياسين حيث أقدمت العصابات الصهيونية (الهاجاناة) ليلة التاسع من نيسان 1948 بقتل سكان هذه القرية البالغ 250 شخصا معظمهم من النساء والشيوخ والأطفال.


"إعلان"إسرائيل

كانت الحكومة البريطانية قد أعلنت في منتصف شهر آذار 1948 أنها ستنهي انتدابها لفلسطين في مهلة أقصاها 15 أيار 1948 ، وكانت المنضمات الصهيوني بحاجة إلى سرعة في العمل من اجل السيطرة على المدن والقرى الفلسطينية قبل انتهاء الموعد المحدد للانسحاب

فبدأت القيام بأعمال إرهابية وحاولت الحكومات العربية أن ترسل جيوشها إلى فلسطين غير أن المنظمات الصهيونية وسلطات الانتداب البريطاني منعتها.
في الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة الموافق في الرابع عشر من أيار 1948 وفي قاعة متحف تل أبيب قرأ بن غوريون تصريحا أعلن فيه قيام دولة إسرائيل وذلك بحضور رجال الوكالة اليهودية ...أشار بن غوريون إلى ما سماه الروابط التاريخية بين اليهود وفلسطين واعتبر تصريح بلفور اعترافا لهم بحقهم في فلسطين واعتبر أيضا صك الانتداب اعترافا دوليا ، وذكر بن غوريون بقرار جمعية الأمم المتحدة في 29 تشرين الثاني 1947 وجاء في ختام تصريحه أن دولة إسرائيل مستعدة لاستيعاب المهاجرين اليهود من كافة أنحاء العالم 

في أيلول 1948 قامت عصابات ألأرغون و شتيرن باغتيال ألكونت برنادوت ألذي أختير من قبل ألأمم المتحدة كوسيط دولي لحل ألنزاع بين العرب و اليهود , دعا برنادوت غلى وقف ألهجرة اليهودية و بإقامة دولتين واحدة للعرب و أخرى لليهود .. ألأمر ألذي دفع أليهود إالى إغتياله


الحرب العربية الإسرائيلية الأولى

إثر اعلان قيام دولة اسرائيل دخلت فلسطين وحدات من جيوش مصر والأردن وسوريا والعراق ولبنان ، غير أن عدد هذه الجيوش كلها كان اقل من عدد القوات الصهيونية البالغة نحو 70 ألف ، وكان من أسباب عدم نجاح الجيوش العربية نقص الأسلحة والعتاد لديها وضعف التنسيق السياسي والعسكري بين هذه الجيوش وقيادتها، وقد استطاعة إسرائيل أن تفرض خلال هذه الحرب التي امتدت حتى عام 1949 هدنا متعددة من قبل الأمم المحتدة ومن قبل الدول الكبرى ، تمكنت إسرائيلخلال هذه الهدنات أن تحتل مناطق أخرى وتتزود بالسلاح
ولقد أسفر قيام دولة إسرائيل وحرب عام 1948 عن مشكلة إنسانية خطيرة ما زالت قائمة حتى اليوم وستضل وصمة عار على جبين كل الدول الكبرى إلا وهي مشكلة اللاجئين الفلسصينيين فقد طرد من فلسطين عام 1948 800 ألف من أهلها ليتشردوا في مخيمات الشتات دون مراعاة لأدنى حقوق الإنسان
. وغم صدور العديد من قرارات منظمة الأمم المتحدة التي تفرض على إسرائيل ضرورة تسهيل عودة اللاجئين الفلسطينيين إلى ديارهم إلا أن إسرائيل لم تنفذ حتى الآن أي من هذه القرارات ولم تسمح لأي لاجئ بالعودة إلى أرضه


الثورة حتى 1983

حرب حزيران 
في الرابع من حزيران 1967 بعدوان شامل على سويا ومصر حيث قامت طائراتها بتدمير سلاح الطيران المصري واحتلت سيناء في مصر واحتلال الجولان في سوريا، هذا إضافة إلى احتلالها المدينةالمقدسة القدس في فلسطين التي دخلتها القوات الإسرائيلية بقيادة موشي ديان في خمسة حزيران 1947 ولقد خلف هذه الحرب العديد من اللآجئيين الفلسطينيين وصدر عن مجلس الأمن القرار 242 في تشرين ثاني 1967 الذي يدعوا إسرائيل إلى الانسحاب من الأراضي التي احتلتها في حزيران 1967 وبعودة اللاجئيين إلى ديارهم
يتبع

----------


## L A R A

فلسطين ..

اطالب بتثبيت الموضوع ، الموضوع مهم ورائع ويحكي عن تاريخ شعب ، ومصيبه أمه ...

----------


## L A R A

اهداء لفلسطينيه وافتخر 

ويسلمو على الموضوع :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

l a r a  يسلمو  على مرورك وتشجيعك وانا معك بطلب من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع.

وان شاء الله رح يكون هاد البوست موسوعه كامله عن فلسطين ... :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

الثورة الفلسطينية المعاصرة:

أمام هذه الهزيمة التي لحقت بالعرب وجد الفلسطينيون أن لا سبيل للعودة إلى فلسطين وتحريرها إلا من خلال المقاومة والنضال ، وكانت مجموعة من الفدائيين الفلسطينيين قد قاموا بعملية فدائية من الأردن ،وصدر عنهم بيانا يعلن فيه ولادة الثورة الفلسطينية المعاصرة
استطاعت هذه الثورة إن تحقق إنجازات كثيرة على صعيد العمل الفدائي ، فلقد كان المناضلون الفلسطينيون يقومن بعمليات فدائية داخل الأراضي الفلسطينية وكانوا يزرعون الألغام الأرضية ويضعون الكمائن للدوريات العسكرية الإسرائيلية. هذه الأعمال الفدائية دفعت إسرائيل إلى القيام بعملية إسرائيلية واسعة. ففي 21 آذار 1969 قامت وحدات من الدبابات الإسرائيلية بمحاولة اقتحام بلدة الكرامة في الأردن غير أن الجيش العربي الاردني تصدى لهذا العدوان

حرب تشرين
منذ ما بين على 69 - 73 00قامت مصر بحرب استنزاف ضد إسرائيل نجحت شيئاً ما في إلحاق الضرر بالمؤسسة العسكرية الإسرائيلية0 وفي اكتو بر عام 1973 , وباتفاق سوري ومصر وبمساعدة عربية وفلسطينية تمكنت القوات المصرية من تحطيم خط بارليف 0وعلى الجبهة السورية تمكنت القوات السورية تحرير بعض أراضها 0وفي 22 اكتو بر اجتمع مجلس الأمن وأصدر قرار 338 ويدعو فيه كافة الأطراف وقف إطلاق النار وتتقيد القرار 24

حرب لبنان

في أذار عام 1978 قامت إسرائيل باحتلال قسماً من جنوب لبنان بحجة أن الفدائيين الفلسطينيين يخرجون من هذه المناطق للقيام بأعمال فدائية وجعلت تلك المنطقة ما سمته الحزام الأمني
في عام 1982 ادعت إسرائيل أنها لم تستطع ، وقف العمليات الفدائية فقامت بعملية عسكرية ضخمة هي اجتياح مدينة بيروت ، وبعد حصار طويل تم الاتفاق على خروج القوات الفلسطينية من بيروت .

تعرض لاجئي صبرا وشاتيلا في بيروت بين 14-16 أيلول 1982 لمجزرة رهيبة نفذتها القوات الإسرائيلية ولقد كان وقتها آرييل شارون وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي مسؤولاً عن عملية الغزو وبالتالي مسؤولاً عن هذه المجزرة التي ذهب ضحيتها أكثر من أربعة ألالاف فلسطيني من سكان المخيمين.

الإنتفاضة الأولى

اندلعت الشرارة الأولى للانتفاضة من مخيم جباليا في قطاع غزة عندما صدمت شاحنة إسرائيلية سيارتين لعمال فلسطينيين فقتلت منهم أربعة وجرحت الاخرين

.. وفي أثناء تشييع الجنازات وقعت الصدامات الأولى في المخيم وامتد ألي نابلس ثم إلى كافة قطاع غزة وفي اليوم التالي انضمت الضفة الغربية إلى هذه الانتفاضة التي كتب لها أن تستمر لأكثر من خمس سنوات... كان الحجر هو السلاح الوحيد للانتفاضة الفلسطينية . استخدمت قوات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي كل وسائل العنف لقمع الانتفاضة ولكن إرادة الشعب كانت أقوى من كل وسائل القمع.... فلقد أمر رابين جنوده بتكسير عظام المواطنين بالهراوات .. وحاول الجنود مرات عديدة دفن بعض المواطنين أحياء... وعمدت قوات الاحتلال إلى تهجير بعض شباب الانتفاضة ولى اعتقال عدد كبير منهم.. لكن كل هذه المحاولات التعسفية لم تجد نفعا إمام شعب وضع نصب عينه نيل حقوقه المشروعة.


عملية السلام

لم تكن فكرة عملية السلام بين العرب وإسرائيل وليدة مؤتمر مدريد عام 1991 بل هي تعود الى بداية الصراع بين الطرفين ولكنها تجلت في عام 1973 حين أعلن ياسر عرفات رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية من منبر الأمم المتحدة انه أتى الى هنا وهو مستعد لان يتحول لداعية للسلام. بعد ذلك بدات مبادرات السلام الأمريكية والأوروبية وفي عام 1979 وقعت مصر وإسرائيل معاهدة كامب ديفيد للسلام. في عام 1991 وبعد أسبوع من انتهاء حرب الخليج ، دعا الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش الأب الى عقد مؤتمر في مدريد بإسبانيا بحضور الدول العربية وإسرائيل وروسيا وواشنطن .. فيما كانت المفاوضات سرية تجري بين الوفود العربية والوفد الإسرائيلي ، في مدينة أوسلو النرويج وقد أسفرت هذه المفاوضات عن توقيع معاهدة في واشنطن وتم خلال حفل التوقيع مصافحة شهيرة بين ياسر عرفات و اسحق رابين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل.

نصت اتفاقية أوسلو على إقامة حكم ذاتي للفلسطينيين في غزة أريحا ، على أن يكون هناك تعاون أمنى مشترك بين السلطتين ومدة الاتفاقية خمس سنوات. غير أن عملية السلام ومؤتمر مدريد الذي يصح عمره حتى الآن اكثر من عشر سنوات لم يستطع أن يحقق السلام الفعلي.
فالفلسطينيون لا زالوا بدون دولة حتى الآن واللاجئون ما زالوا في مخيماتهم حتى هذه اللحظة
وإسرائيل ما زالت متمسكة بعدم السماح لهم بالعودة برغم وجود العديد من القرارات الدولية التي تحت أشراف إسرائيل على السماح بعودة اللاجئين الى ديارهم. و لقد كشفت إنتفاضة الأقصىالتي يخوضها الشعب الفلسطيني هذة الأيام عن زيف إدعاء (اسرائيل )للسلام. 

إنتفاضة الأقصى 

في 28 أيلول عام 2000 قام ارييل شارون سفاح صبرا وشاتيلا ( الذي كان حينها رئيسا لحزب الليكود ) قام بزيارة للمسجد الأقصى المبارك في خطوة استفزازية سافرة وقد كان هناك اكثر من أربعة الالاف جندي إسرائيلي في داخل الحرم لحمايته ... ولقد اعتبر السفاح شارون انه يزور جبل الهيكل .. هذه الزيارة التي كان معلن عنها مسبقا دفعت بالعديد من الفلسطينيين للتوجه نحو الأقصى لحمايته وصونه من دنس شارون وجنوده ... الأمر الذي أدى إلى اندلاع مواجهات عنيفة ودموية نتج عنها سقوط العديد من الشهداء الفلسطينيين ومنذ ذلك الوقت وجد الشعب الفلسطيني نفسه في انتفاضة شعبية يواجه فيها الدبابة بالحجر والطائرة بالمولوتوف.. وما زالت هذه الانتفاضة مستمرة حتى اليوم وما زال الشعب الفلسطيني يقدم الغالي والرخيص في سبيل القدس حيث استشهد خلال عام واحد اكثر من 600 شهسد و جرح اكثر من 30 ألف و دمرت العديد من المنازل.. إلا أن الشعب الفلسطيني ما زال مصرا على الاستمرار في انتفاضة الأقصى حتى التحرير والعودة

----------


## مسار الضوء

فلسطينيه وافتخر...

 تشكرى على هذا المجهود الرائع ... والتسلسل التاريخي 


                 اولاً  اعان الله اخواننا في فلسطسن وفك اسرهم.. ونصرهم 
و حرر بلادهم... من  اليهود المغتصبين لعنهم الله



                 تقبل مروري وشكري 



                               اخوك

                    مساااااااااار الضوء

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

> فلسطينيه وافتخر...
> 
>  تشكرى على هذا المجهود الرائع ... والتسلسل التاريخي 
> 
> 
>                  اولاً  اعان الله اخواننا في فلسطسن وفك اسرهم.. ونصرهم 
> و حرر بلادهم... من  اليهود المغتصبين لعنهم الله
> 
> 
> ...


   مسار الضوء..مرورك هو الاجمل...اتمنى منك متابعه الموضوع حتى النهايه..

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

*القدس*
الموقع الفلكي 


تقع مدينة القدس على خط طول 35 درجة و13 دقيقة شرقا، وخط عرض 31 درجة و 52 دقيقة شمالا 



الموقع الجغرافي 


تميزت مدينة القدس بموقع جغرافي هام ، بسبب موقعها على هضبة القدس وفوق القمم الجبلية التي تمثل السلسلة الوسطى للأراضي الفلسطينية ، والتي بدورها تمثل خط تقسيم للمياه بين وادي الأردن شرقا والبحر المتوسط غربا، جعلت من اليسير عليها أن تتصل بجميع الجهات وهي حلقة في سلسلة تمتد من الشمال إلى الجنوب فوق القمم الجبلية للمرتفعات الفلسطينية وترتبط بطرق رئيسية تخترق المرتفعات من أقصى الشمال إلى أقصى الجنوب، كما أن هناك طرقاً عرضية تقطع هذه الطرق الرئيسية لتربط وادي الأردن بالساحل الفلسطيني. ويحيط بالمدينة من الجهة الشرقية وادي جهنم (قدرون )، ومن الجهة الجنوبية وادي الربانة (هنوم ) و من الجهة الغربية وادي (الزبل ) وتبتعد القدس مسافة 22 كم عن البحر الميت وعن البحر المتوسط 52 كم، كما ترتبط بعواصم الدول المحيطة بطرق معبدة عن طريق البر، أما جوا فتتصل بدول العالم عن طريق مطار قلنديا 



أهمية الموقع 


ترجع أهمية الموقع الجغرافي إلى كونه نقطة مرور لكثير من الطرق التجارية ، و مركزيته بالنسبة لفلسطين والعالم الخارجي معا ، حيث يجمع بين الانغلاق وما يعطيه من حماية طبيعية للمدينة، والانفتاح وما يعطيه من إمكان الاتصال بالمناطق والأقطار المجاورة الأمر الذي كان يقود إلى احتلال سائر فلسطين والمناطق المجاورة في حال سقوط القدس ، إضافة إلى تشكيله مركزاً إشعاعيا روحانيا باجتماع الديانات الثلاث، وهذا كله يؤكد الأهمية الدينية والعسكرية والتجارية والسياسية أيضا ،لأنها بموقعها المركزي الذي يسيطر على كثير من الطرق التجارية، ولأنها كذلك محكومة بالاتصال بالمناطق المجاورة 



الحدود الجغرافية للمدينة عبر التاريخ



النشأة الأولى 


نشأة النواة الأولى لمدينة القدس كانت على (تل أوفيل ) المطل على قرية سلوان التي كانت تمتلك عين ماء ساعدتها في توفير المياه للسكان ، إلا أنها هجرت وانتقلت إلى مكان آخر هو (جبل بزيتا ) ومرتفع موريا الذي تقع عليه قبة الصخرة . وأحيطت هذه المنطقة بالأسوار التي ظلت على حالها حتى بنى السلطــان العثماني ( سليمان القانوني ) سنة1542 م السور الذي لا يزال قائما ، محددا لحدود القدس القديمة جغرافيا، بعد أن كان سورها يمتد شمالا حتى وصل في مرحلة من المراحل إلى منطقة المسجد المعروف (مسجد سعد وسعيد ). 



ترجع أهمية الموقع الجغرافي إلى كونه نقطة مرور لكثير من الطرق التجارية ، و مركزيته بالنسبة لفلسطين والعالم الخارجي معا ، حيث يجمع بين الانغلاق وما يعطيه من حماية طبيعية للمدينة، والانفتاح وما يعطيه من إمكان الاتصال بالمناطق والأقطار المجاورة الأمر الذي كان يقود إلى احتلال سائر فلسطين والمناطق المجاورة في حال سقوط القدس ، إضافة إلى تشكيله مركزاً إشعاعيا روحانيا باجتماع الديانات الثلاث، وهذا كله يؤكد الأهمية الدينية والعسكرية والتجارية والسياسية أيضا ،لأنها بموقعها المركزي الذي يسيطر على كثير من الطرق التجارية، ولأنها كذلك محكومة بالاتصال بالمناطق المجاورة. 



وفي أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وأوائل القرن العشرين، لم تعد مساحتها تستوعب الزيادة السكانية ،فبدأ الامتداد العمراني خارج السور، وفي جميع الجهات ظهرت الأحياء الجديدة التي عرفت فيما بعد بالقدس الجديدة، إضافة إلى الضواحي المرتبطة بالمدينة التي كانت ،وما زالت قرى تابعة لها ، وقد اتخذ الامتداد العمراني اتجاهين :أحدهما شمالي غربي والآخر جنوبي. 



ونتيجة لنشوء الضواحي الاستيطانية في المنطقة العربية، فقد جرى العمل على رسم الحدود البلدية بطريقة ترتبط بالوجود اليهودي ، إذ امتد الخط من الجهة الغربية عدة كيلومترات ، بينما اقتصر الامتداد من الجهتين الجنوبية والشرقية على بضع مئات من الأمتار، فتوقف خط الحدود أمام مداخل القرى العربية المجاورة للمدينة، ومنها قرى عربية كبيرة خارج حدود البلدية (الطور ، شعفاط ، دير ياسين ، لفتا ، سلوان، العيسوية ، عين كارم المالحة ، بيت صفافا ) مع أن هذه القرى تتاخم المدينة حتى تكاد تكون ضواحي من ضواحيها ثم جرى ترسيم الحدود البلدية في عام 1921. 



ترسيم الحدود عام 1921 


حيث ضمت حدود البلدية القديمة قطاعا عرضيا بعرض 400م على طول الجانب الشرقي لسور المدينة ، بالإضافة إلى أحياء (باب الساهرة ، ووادي الجوز والشيخ جراح) من الناحية الشمالية، ومن الناحية الجنوبية انتهى خط الحدود إلى سور المدينة فقط ،أما الناحية الغربية والتي تعادل مساحتها أضعاف القسم الشرقي، فقد شملتها الحدود لاحتوائها تجمعات يهودية كبيرة، بالإضافة إلى بعض التجمـعات العربيـــة ( القطمون ، البقعة الفوقا والتحتا ، الطالبية ، الوعرية ، الشيخ بدر ، مأمن الله ).

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

حدود عام 1946 -1948 


أما المخطط الثاني لحدود البلدية فقد وضع عام 1946 ،وجرى بموجبه توسيع القسم الغربي عام 1931، وفي الجزء الشرقي أضيفت قرية سلوان من الناحية الجنوبية ووادي الجوز ، وبلغت مساحة المخطط 20.199 دونما ، كان توزيعها على النحو التالي : 

-أملاك عربية 40% 

-أملاك يهودية 26.12% 

-أملاك مسيحية 13.86% 

-أملاك حكومية وبلدية 2.9% 

-طرق سكك حديدية 17.12% المجموع 100% 



وتوسعت المساحة المبنية من 4130 دونما عام 1918 إلى 7230 دونما عام 1948، وبين عامي (1947 ، 1949 ) جاءت فكرة التقسيم والتدويل، لأن فكرة تقسيم فلسطين وتدويل القدس لم تكن جديدة فقد طرحتها اللجنة الملكية بخصوص فلسطين (لجنة بيل )، حيث اقترحت اللجنة إبقاء القدس وبيت لحم إضافة إلى اللد والرملة ويافا خارج حدود الدولتين (العربية واليهودية ) مع وجود معابر حرة وآمنة، وجاء قرار التقسيم ليوصي مرة أخرى بتدويل القدس. وقد نص القرار على أن تكون القدس (منطقة منفصلة ) تقع بين الدولتين ( العربية واليهودية ) وتخضع لنظام دولي خاص ، وتدار من قبل الأمم المتحدة بواسطة مجلس وصاية يقام لهذا الخصوص وحدد القرار حدود القدس الخاضعة للتدويل بحيث شملت (عين كارم وموتا في الغرب وشعفاط في الشمال ،وأبو ديس في الشرق، وبيت لحم في الجنوب )، لكن حرب عام 1948 وتصاعد المعارك الحربية التي أعقبت التقسيم أدت إلى تقسيم المدينة إلى قسمين. 



وبتاريخ 30/11/1948 وقعت السلطات الإسرائيلية والأردنية على اتفاق وقف إطلاق النار بعد أن تم تعيين خط تقسيم القدس بين القسمين الشرقي والغربي للمدينة في 22/7/1948 وهكذا ومع نهاية عام 1948 كانت القدس قد تقسمت إلى قسمين وتوزعت حدودها نتيجة لخط وقف إطلاق النار إلى : 

-مناطق فلسطينية تحت السيطرة الأردنية 2.220 دونما 11.48% 

-مناطق فلسطينية محتلة ( الغربية ) 16.261 دونما 84.13 % 

-مناطق حرام ومناطق للأمم المتحدة 850 دونما 4.40 % 

المجموع 19.331 دونما 100% 



وهكذا ، وبعد اتفاق الهدنة تأكدت حقيقة اقتسام القدس بينهما انسجاما مع موقفها السياسي المعارض لتدويل المدينة وبتاريخ 13/7/1951 جرت أول انتخابات لبلدية القدس العربية، وقد أولت البلدية اهتماماً خاصا بتعيين وتوسيع حدودها البلدية ،وذلك لاسيتعاب الزيادة السكانية واستفحال الضائقة السكانية وصودق على أول مخطط يبين حدود بلدية القدس ( الشرقية )بتاريخ1/4/1952 ، وقد ضمت المناطق التالية إلى مناطق نفوذ البلدية (قرية سلوان ، ورأس العامود ، والصوانة وأرض السمار والجزء الجنوبي من قرية شعفاط ) وأصبحت المساحة الواقعة تحت نفوذ البلدية 4.5كم2 في حين لم تزد مساحة الجزء المبني منها عن 3كم. وفي 12/2/1957 قرر مجلس البلدية توسيع حدود البلدية، نتيجة للقيود التي وضعها (كاندل ) في منع البناء في سفوح جبل الزيتون ، والسفوح الغربية والجنوبية لجبل المشارف (ماونت سكويس ) بالإضافة إلى وجود مساحات كبيرة تعود للأديرة والكنائس ، ووجود مشاكل أخرى مثل كون أغلبية الأرض مشاعا ولم تجر عليها التسوية (الشيخ جراح وشعفاط )، وهكذا وفي جلسة لبلدية القدس بتاريخ 22/6/1958 ناقش المجلس مشروع توسيع حدود البلدية شمالا حيث تشمل منطقة بعرض 500 م من كلا جانبي الشارع الرئيسي المؤدي إلى رام الله ويمتد شمالا حتى مطار قلنديا واستمرت مناقشة موضوع توسيع حدود البلدية بما في ذلك وضع مخطط هيكل رئيسي للبلدية حتى عام 1959 دون نتيجة. 



حدود عام 1967 

وفي عام 1964 ،وبعد انتخابات عام 1963 ،كانت هناك توصية بتوسيع حدود بلدية القدس لتصبح مساحتها 75كم ولكن نشوب حرب عام 1967 أوقف المشروع ، وبقيت حدودها كما كانت عليه في الخمسينات .أما القدس الغربية فقد توسعت باتجاه الغرب والجنوب الغربي وضمت إليها أحياء جديدة منها (كريات يوفيل، وكريات مناحيم ، وعير نحانيم ، وقرى عين كارم ، وبيت صفافا ، ودير ياسين ، ولفتا ، والمالحة ) لتبلغ مساحتها 38 كم2. 



أثر حرب حزيران على الحدود 

بعد اندلاع حرب 1967 قامت إسرائيل باحتلال شرقي القدس، وبتاريخ 28/6/1967 تم الإعلان عن توسيع حدود بلدية القدس وتوحيدها، وطبقا للسياسة الإسرائيلية الهادفة إلى السيطرة على أكبر مساحة ممكنة من الأرض مع أقل عدد ممكن من السكان العرب . 



لقد تم رسم حدود البلدية لتضم أراضى 28 قرية ومدينة عربية، و إخراج جميع التجمعات السكانية العربية، لتأخذ هذه الحدود وضعا غريـبا ، فمرة مــع خطوط التسوية ( الطبوغرافية ) ومرة أخرى مع الشوارع، وهكذا بدأت حقبة أخرى من رسم حدود البلدية، لتتسع مساحة بلدية القدس من 6.5كم2 إلى 70.5 كم2 وتصبح مساحتها مجتمعة ( الشرقية والغربية 108.5 كم2 ) وفي عام 1995 توسعت مساحة القدس مرة أخرى باتجاه الغرب لتصبح مساحتها الآن 123كم2

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

المكتشفات الأثرية

فيما يلي لمحة موجزة عن المكتشفات الأثرية ومكتشفات ما قبل التاريخ ، ففي الوقت الذي حصلت فيه هذه المكتشفات لم يعرف إلا القليل عن سياق ما قبل التاريخ حيث يتسنى وضعها في منظورها الصحيح، أما الآن فما يعرف هو أكثر بكثير ، لأن المكتشفات اللاحقة أضفت إيضاحات من حيث تقدير التواريخ ووصف الثقافات التي تنتمي إليها. ومن الجدير ذكره ، ومن خلال الحفريات الأثرية الأخيرة في القدس، وما صاحب ذلك من ظهور مفاجآت معلوماتية ثابتة قلبت كافة النتائج المشوهة التي نشرت في السابق بالاعتماد على ما نشر في التوارة 



القدس في العصر الحجري القديم - 4000 ق.م 

كشفت الحفريات في نزلات( وادي الكدرون )عن وجود آبار في الطبقة "21" من طبقات القدس الحضارية، وشكلت هذه الآبار الحلقة الأولى التي تربط ما بين القدس كموقع وجذور حضارتها الضاربة عميقا في التاريخ وتعود هذه المكتشفات الأثرية للعصر الحجري المتأخر ، حيث تطابقت مع الموجودات الأثرية المكتشفة في أريحا وشكيم ولاخيش وتل العجول "في غزة" ونتيجة ذلك -وبأعلى درجات من الدقة - حصلت البعثة التي تقوم على الحفريات على المعلومات التي حددت بها تاريخ القدس بستة آلاف عام من الحضارة، وأثبتت زيف وبطلان تاريخها بثلاثة آلاف عام فقط، والذي اعتمد على مقولة أنها مدينة داوود وأن بدايتها كانت في عصر داوود 



القدس في العصر البرونزي المتقدم -3200 ق.م 

في الموقع الذي كانت تلتقي فيه وديان وأنهار مدينة القدس ، وعند نقطة التقاء وادي الجوز مع وادي الكدرون تم اكتشاف المدينة التي تعود للعصر البرونزي الأول والمصنفة باعتبارها الطبقة العشرين من طبقات القدس الحضارية وتميزت هذه المدينة بالآتي : 

-التخطيط المعماري الدائري في شكل البيوت 

-إدخال الشكل المربع في الاحواش وحفر الآبار فيها 

-الاعتماد على الأعمدة الكبيرة وسط البيوت 

-الشكل الدائري للأسوار



وقد عثر فيما بعد على قواعد الأعمدة التي كانت تحمل سقوف الأبنية، إضافة إلى الموجودات الفخارية الدالة على حضارة تلك الحقبة كما دلت المكتشفات الأثرية على اهتمام الإنسان بالزراعة، حيث وجدت المواد والأدوات الزراعية الدالة على أن المنطقة كانت صالحة للزراعة، وقد فوجئ العلماء كثيرا بوجود سلم متواصل من الحضارة في الطبقات الأرضية للمدينة ينتمي لتلك الفترات المتباعدة. 



وقد أمكن من خلال دراسة هذا العصر تأريخ الموجودات الأثرية على قاعدة العلم الاستجرافي وليس على قاعدة الإشعاع الكربوني حسب جدول التناسب . ونتيجة ذلك توسعت الدراسات حتى شملت دراسة مخطوطات مصر في فلسطين والسجلات التي كانت تربط المدن الفلسطينية والمصرية وكذلك العلاقات الاقتصادية والتجارية العسكرية. 



العصر البرونزي الأوسط ( 2000-1550ق .م ) 

من مميزات العصر البرونزي الأوسط تداخل الدين مع التاريخ ، وظهور سيدنا إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام بدأت أحداث هذا العصر في القرن العشرين ق.م أي قبل ظهور سيدنا إبراهيم بمائتين وخمسين عاما ، حيث نقرأ في سجلات الفراعنة التي كانت بمثابة أرشيف للمدن الكنعانية في فلسطين، الكثير من الحقائق عن الحياة العامة وسكانها وعلاقة السكان بحكام المدينة، ونقرأ أيضا عن أن موقع المدينة كان بلدة سلوان حاليا ، وحكمها في القرن العشرين قبل الميلاد "شاسان " "ويفارآم " لكن السجل الذي يخص المدينة في القرن التاسع عشر ق.م تحدث عن ملك القدس مؤرشفا حسب الأبجدية بحرفين فقط هما أ - ب ، وهذان السجلان هما الوحيدان اللذان تحدثا عن القدس في هذا العصر ، ولم نجد فيهما أدنى ذكر إلى أن سيدنا إبراهيم قام بزيارة القدس وقدم الضحية فيها ، كما أن المذبح الذي يتحدثون عنه يعـود للقرن العشرين ق. م لا لفترة سيدنا إبراهيم. 



دلت الموجودات الأثرية التي تعود للقرن الثامن عشر ق. م على توسيع المدينة نحو الشرق، وأهم هذه الموجودات هي السور وبوابته الكبيرة وبقايا الأبراج التي اكتشفت بالقرب من عين سلوان، وهذا يعني أن العين كانت داخل حدود المدينة في القرن الثامن عشر ق. م وحسب سجلات المدينة كانت البوابة المكتشفة تدعى (بوابة النبع )، وهي إحدى البوابات التي صمدت أمام هجمات نبوخذ نصر وهكذا كانت القدس مدينة كنعانية، لها من العراقة والأصالة والتحصين ما جعل لاسمها مكانا بين سجلات المدن التي استعصيت على الفتوحات التي شنها الفراعنة على فلسطين. 



العصر البرونزي المتأخر ( 1550-1200 ق . م ) 

من أهم الآثار التاريخية التي وثقت للعصر البرونزي المتأخر هي رسائل العمارنة المتبادلة آنذاك بين ملك القدس (عبده حبه ) والفراعنة والتي كتبت باللغة (الأكدية) كما يشتمل هذا العصر أيضا على الاتفاقات السياسية والعسكرية والتجارية التي جمعت بين مدن فلسطينية ثلاث هي : شكيم (نابلس ) - لاخيش ( تل أثري قرب الخليل ) -كيلة ( القدس ) ولعل الأهم في ذلك أن الرسائل الستة التي وجدت في سجل العمارنة وتحمل الأرقام ( 289-290-291-292-293-294) تنفي الوجود اليهودي في هذا العصر.



ومن التفاصيل التي وردت في رسائل العمارنة


-علاقة مدينة القدس بملوك الفراعنة "امنحوتب الثالث" والرابع ( إخناتون ) 

-احتواء أرشيف العمارنة على ( 350 رسالة مكتوبة ) باللغة الأكدية أرسلت من ملوك المدن الكنعانية إلى امنحوتب الرابع ، وتتحدث في معظمها عن العلاقات بين الطرفين والمساعدات التي ترسل إلى تلك المدن من الحكومة المركزية في مصر 

-تحدثت إحدى الرسائل عن اتفاقية حدود بين القدس وكل من جاراتها ( شكيم ) في الشمال و (بيت لحم ) في الجنوب ، حيث تنظم هذه الاتفاقية نقاط الحدود بين هذه الممالك 

-وورد في إحدى هذه الرسائل كلمة (أفرى ) وتعني الغريب، وتنطبق هذه الكلمة على أولاد يعقوب، ومنها بدأت عملية التزوير التي أطلق بموجبها على الشعب اليهودي (العبري ) في حين كانت أشد ما تكون وضوحا في الرسالة 

-ونلاحظ في رسائل أخرى عديدة اختلاف أو تعدد أسماء القدس 

-عثر أثناء الحفريات أيضا على بقايا فرعونية في موقع كنيسة (الست اثنى ) وهي عبارة عن نصوص مكتوبة على لوح فخاري تدل على وجود معبد كانت تمارس به طقوس العبادة الفرعونية 
-تعود معظم الأبنية والأنماط المعمارية لهذا العصر، حيث وجدت في موقع مدينة "أوفل " أي خارج سور باب المغاربة 

-دلت الاساسات والبقايا والأنماط المعمارية التي اكتشفت في الأعوام(1961-1962-1963م) على وجود أسوار بلغ ارتفاعها حوالي عشرة أمتار، كما تدلل الكثير من الأبنية المكتشفة على وجود قصور وقلاع وحصون كانت قائمة في المدينة في تلك الحقبة 

-ومن أعظم المواقع المكتشفة وأبدعها في هذا العصر هو دار الحكومة في الجهة الجنوبية، كما أن الكهوف التي اكتشفت في منحدرات جبل الزيتون ساعدت في التعرف على كثير من التماثيل والمواد الأثرية التي لم يتم نشرها ، بل حفظت في مجموعات توجد الآن في متحف لندن

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

العصر الحثي ( 1200 -1000 ق . م) 

-الطبقتان الحضاريتان اللتان تخصان هذه الحقبة هما الخامسة عشر والرابعة عشر . حيث عرفت المدينة في هذا العصر باسم (يبوس ) و ( اريانه -نسبة لملكها آنذاك( اريان ) الذي حارب داوود وكان اسمه مشتق من اسم الإله ( أره ) وعرف في القدس من خلال طقوس العبادة التي عثر عليها في معبده في نزلات "وادي الكدرون " 



حفريات عام 1961 وتشويه الحقائق التاريخية 

حروب آريان مع داوود كانت طويلة ، انتصر فيها مرات وهزم مرة وعمل على تحصين أسوار المدينة وطوقها بالأبراج ودافع عنها بقوة، إلا أن سقوط المدينة على يد داوود كان من خلال سيطرته على أنفاق المياه ودخوله المدينة بواسطتها ، وتتواجد هذه الأنفاق جنوبي منطقة الأقصى، حيث دلت على ذلك الحفريات 



أسماء القدس كما وردت في السجلات والوثائق التاريخية عبر العصور : 

- إيفن 

- مدينة الأنهار 

- مدينة الوديان 

- راشاليم 

- يور شالم 

- يور سلمايا 

- يهوستك 

- شهر شلايم 

- نور مستك 

- يبوس جلعاد 

- نور السلام 

- نور الغسق 

- يارة 

- كيلة 

- اريانة 

- جبستي 

- يبوس 

- اوفل 

- ميلو 

- اكرى 

- انتوخيا 

- ايليا كابتولينا 

- ايليا كونستنبل 

- ايليا 

- بيت المقدس 

- القدس 



والأسماء المذكورة هنا وردت في وثائق وسجلات وجدت في أنحاء كثيرة من العالم ، مما يدل على اختلاط القدس بالحضارات المختلفة عبر العصور، وهذه الأسماء إما أن تكون كنعانية أو فارسية أو يونانية أو رومانية أو بيزنطية أو إسلامية . 



مدينة القدس عبر التاريخ

حظيت مدينة القدس - وما تزال - بمكانة عظيمة في التاريخ الإنساني، لم تضاهيها في ذلك أية مدينة عبر التاريخ وعلى مر العصور، لقد تميزت هذه المدينة بخصوصية اكتسبتها من انفرادها بالبعد الروحي المرتبط بالزمان والمكان فهي في الزمان ضاربة جذورها منذ الأزل بوجهها الكنعاني الحضاري ، وتمتعت بكلاً من الموقع والموضع ، فكانت ملتقى الاتصال والتواصل بين قارات العالم القديم، تعاقبت عليها الحضارات و أمتها المجموعات البشرية المختلفة، مخلفةً وراءها آثارها ومخطوطاتها الأثرية التي جسدت الملاحم والحضارة والتاريخ دلالة على عظم وقدسية المكان.



ولابد أن يكون لمثل هذه الظاهرة الحضارية الفذة أسباب ومبررات هي سر خلودها واستمرارها آلاف السنين ،رغم كل ما حل بها من نكبات وحروب أدت إلى هدم المدينة وإعادة بناءها ثماني عشر مرة عبر التاريخ ، وفي كل مرة كانت تخرج أعظم وأصلب من سابقتها وأكثر رسوخا، دليلا على إصرار المدينة المقدسة على البقاء ،فمنذ أن قامت ( القدس الأولى ) الكنعانية قبل نحو 6000 سنة وهي محط أنظار البشرية منذ نشأت الحضارات الأولى في (فلسطين ووادي النيل والرافدين ) مرورا بالحضارة العربية الإسلامية حتى يومنا هذا 



القدس ما قبل التاريخ



يقدر علماء الآثار أن تاريخ مدينة القدس يرجع إلى حوالي ستة آلاف سنة كما أكدت ذلك تلك الحفريات التي قامت عليها المدرستين الفرنسية والبريطانية برئاسة الأب "ديفو" وبانضمام "رويال انتوريا " برئاسة الدكتور " توستينج هام " ومشاركة جامعة "تورنتو " في كندا عام 1962 م، حيث اعتبرت هذه البعثة أن ما تم التوصل إليه خلال موسم الحفريات من نتائج عن تاريخ مدينة القدس لا تعدو كونها معلومات تعيد صياغة تاريخ القدس، وزيف بطلان النتائج المشوهة التي نشرت في السابق بالاعتماد على ما ورد في التوراة والتي تنادي بقدس ثلاثة آلاف عام



العموريون والكنعانيون 



وفقا للتقديرات التاريخية فان الهجرة الامورية - الكنعانية من الجزيرة العربية قد حدثت قبل سبعة آلاف سنة ،وذلك من خلال تتبع الآثار في مدنهم القديمة، ولعل أقدمها مدينة أريحا الباقية حتى اليوم والتي تعتبر أقدم مدينة في العالم وإن تأرجحت تقديرات البداية الزمنية لوجود الكنعانيين فما من خلاف فيه انهم كانوا أول من سكن المنطقة من الشعوب المعروفة تاريخيا، وأول من بنى على ارض فلسطين حضارة حيث ورد في الكتابات العبرية أن الكنعانيين هم سكان البلاد الأصليين، كما ذكر في التوراه أنه الشعب الاموري ولعل الكنعانيون هم أنفسهم العموريون أو ينحدرون منهم ،وكذلك الفينيقيون، فقد كان الكنعانيون والفينيقيون في الأساس شعبا واحدا ، تجمعهما روابط الدين واللغة والحضارة ولكن لم تكن تجمعهما روابط سياسية إلا في حالات ردء الخطر الخارجي القادم من الشمال أو الجنوب ووفقا للتوارة فإن كنعان تمتد من اوغاريت ( رأس شمرا ) حتى غزة ، وقد تم العثور على قطعة نقود أثرية كتب عليها " اللاذقية في كنعان " وفي تلك الفترة توصل الكنعانيون إلى بناء الصهاريج فوق السطوح، وحفر الإنفاق الطولية تحت الأرض لإيصال المياه داخل القلاع، ومن أهم هذه الأنفاق نفق مدينة "جازر " التي كانت تقع على بعد 35 كم من القدس وكذلك نفق يبوس ( القدس ) ،حفره اليبوسيون ، وجاءوا بالمياه إلى حصن يبوس من نبع "جيحون " .

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

اليبوسيون "بناة القدس الأولون " 


اليبوسيون هم بطن من بطون العرب الأوائل، نشأوا في قلب الجزيرةالعربية، ثم نزحوا عنها مع من نزح من القبائل الكنعانية التي ينتمون إليها ، إنهم أول من سكن القدس وأول من بنى فيها لبنة عندما رحل الكنعانيون عن الجزيرة العربية رحلوا جماعات منفصلة وقد حطت هذه الجماعات في أماكن مختلفة من فلسطين فراحت تدعى ( أرض كنعان )، فبعضهم اعتصم بالجبال ، والبعض الأخر بالسهول والوديان ، وقد عاشوا في بداية الأمر متفرقين في أنحاء مختلفة ، حتى المدن التي انشأوها ومنها(يبوس ، وشكيم ، وبيت شان ، ومجدو ، وبيت ايل ، وجيزر ، واشقلون ، وتعنك ، وغزة ) ،وغيرها من المدن التي لا تزال حتى يومنا هذا، بقيت كل مدينة من هذه المدن تعيش مستقلة عن الأخرى ،هكذا كان الكنعانيون في بداية الأمر، ولكن ما لبث أن اتحدوا بحكم الطبيعة وغريزة الدفاع عن النفس ، فكونوا قوة كبيرة ، واستطاعوا بعدئذ أن يغزوا البلاد المجاورة لهم ، فأسسوا كيانا عظيما بقى فترة طويلة كانت يبوس في ذلك العهد حصينة آهلة بالسكان، واشتهرت بزراعة العنب والزيتون كما عرفوا أنواع عديدة من المعادن منها النحاس والبرونز، كما عرفوا أنواع عديدة من الخضار والحيوانات الداجنة، كما عرفوا الخشب واستخدموه في صناعاتهم عن طريق الفينيقيين، كما اشتهروا بصناعة الأسلحة والثياب . 



لقد أسس الكنعانيون واليبوسيون حضارة كنعانية ذات طابع خاص، ورد ذكــرها في ألواح ( تل العمارنة ) 

وقد ظهر بينهم ملوك عظماء بنوا القلاع وأنشأوا الحصون وأنشأوا حولها أسواراً من طين، ومن ملوكهم الذين حفظ التاريخ أسماءهم ، (ملكي صادق ) ويعتبر هو أول من بنى يبوس وأسسها ،وكانت له سلطة على من جاوره من الملوك، حيث أطلق بنو قومه عليه لقب(كاهن الرب الأعظم) كانت يبوس في ذلك العهد ذات أهمية من الناحية التجارية وكانت من أنشط المدن الكنعانية وذلك لأنها واقعة على طرق التجارة ،كما كانت ذات أهمية من الناحية الحربية لأنها مبنية على أربعة تلال وكانت محاطة بسورين وحفر اليبوسيون تحت الأرض نفقا يمكنهم من الوصول إلى "عين روجل " والتي سميت الآن "عين أم الدرج" . كذلك كان فيها واد يعرف بواد الترويين يفصل بين تل أوفل وتل مدريا -عندما خرج بنو إسرائيل من مصر ، ونظروا أرض كنعان ورأوا فيها ما رأوا من خيرات راحوا يغيرون عليها بقصد امتلاكها …… قائلين : أنها هي الأرض التي وعدهم الله بها ، وبذلك أيقن الكنعانيون الخطر القادم فطلبوا العون من مصر ، ذلك لأن بني إسرائيل كانوا كلما احتلوا مدينة خربوها واعملوا السيف فيها ، أما المصريون فقد كانوا يكتفون بالجزية ،فلا يتعرضون لسكان البلاد وعاداتهم ومعتقداتهم ولم يتوان المصريون في مد يد العون إلى الكنعانيين ، فراحوا يدفعوا الأذى عنهم ونجحوا في صد الغارات والكنعانيين ضد العبريين.



ومن الجدير ذكره أن هناك بين ألواح تل العمارنة التي وجدت في هيكل الكرنك بصعيد مصر لوح يستدل منه على أن (عبد حيبا ) أحد رجال السلطة المحلية في أورسالم أرسل (1550 ق. م) إلى فرعون مصر تاحتموس الأول رسالة طلب إليه أن يحميه من شر قوم دعاهم في رسالته ب ( الخبيري ) أو ( الحبيري).

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

سنتحدث اليوم عن مدينتي مدينة خليل الرحمن..الخليل


الموقع والتسمية 

نشأت مدينة الخليل في موقع له خصائص مميزة ساهمت في خلق المدينة وتطورها ونموها. تقع الخليل في جنوب غرب الضفة الغربية عند التقاء دائرتي عرض 31,29ْ و 31,23ْ شمالاً وخطي عرض 35,4- 25,70ْ وهذا الموقع جعل الخليل في موقع متوسط نسبياً بالنسبة لفلسطين إلا أنها أقرب إلى الشمال الشرقي منه من الجنوب الغربي وقد أنشئت المدينة على سفحي جبل الرميدة وجبل الرأس. 

وقد أطلق الكنعانيون على هذه المدينة اسم أربع نسبة إلى ملكها العربي الكنعاني أربع المنتمي إلى قبيلة العناقيين ثم عرفت باسم جدرن أو جبري، ولما اتصلت المدينة ببيت إبراهيم على سفح جبل الرأس المقابل له سميت المدينة الجديدة بالخليل نسبة إلى خليل الرحمن النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام، وعندما احتلها الصليبيون عام 1099م أطلقوا عليها اسم إبرا هام ثم عادت إلى اسمها الخليل بعد جلاء الصليبين عنها. 


الخليل عبر التاريخ : 


تشير الآثار إلى أن تاريخ مدينة الخليل يعود إلى أكثر من 3500 سنة ق.م. حيث كانت تدعي قرية أربع بمعني أربعة نسبة إلى منشئها الملك أربع العربي الكنعاني المنتمي إلى قبيلة العناقيين، وقد حكمت المدينة من قبل الكعنانيين في الفترة ما بين 3500-1200 ق.م. وقد وفد إليها النبي إبراهيم عليه السلام في القرن التاسع عشر ق. م وقد دفن فيها هو و زوجته سارة وولده إسحاق وزوجته رفقة، ويعقوب وولده يوسف بعد أن نقلت جثتيهما من مصر. 

ثم خضعت المدينة لحكم العبرانيين الذين خرجوا مع موسى من مصر وأطلقوا عليها اسم حبروت وحبرون اسم يهودي يعني عصبة- صحبة- أو اتحاد، ثم اتخذها داود بن سليمان قاعدة له لأكثر من سبع سنين. أما عن السور الضخم الذي يحيط بالحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف في الوقت الراهن فيرجح إلى بقايا بناء أقامة هيرودوس الأدوي الذي ولد المسيح عليه السلام في آخر أيام حكمة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن الشرفات في أعلى السور إسلامية. 

وقام الرومان بإقامة كنيسة على مقبرة إبراهيم وعائلته في عهد الإمبراطور يوستنياتوس (527-565) ولكنها هدمت من قبل الفرس بعد ذلك سنة 614م. 

ثم خضعت الخليل للحكم الإسلامي عام 638، حيث تم الاهتمام بالمدينة بشكل واضح لأهميتها الدينية، إذ تضم رفات عدداً من الأنبياء خاصة خليل الرحمن. 


الخليل ووصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 


قدم الصحابي الجليل تميم الداري مع قومه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فسألوه أن يمنحهم أرض الخليل بفلسطين بعد أن يفتح الله عليه الأرض وكانت آنذاك بيد الروم ، فأقطعها لهم وكتب لهم كتاباً بها ، وفيما يلي رواية ابن عساكر حول ذلك : 

روى الحافظ ابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بطرق مختلفة منها رواية زياد بن فائد ، عن أبيه فائد ، عن حدّه زياد بن أبي هند ، عن أبي هند الراوي أن قال : قدمنا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة ونحن ستة نفر : تميم بن أوس ، ونُعيم بن أوس أخوه ، ويزيد بن قيس ، وأبو هند بن عبد الله ، وهو صاحب الحديث ، وأخوه الطيب بن عبد الله وكان اسمه براً فسمّاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الرحمن ، وفاكه بن النعمان ، فأسلمنا وسألنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقطعنا أرضاً من أرض الشام ، فقال رسول الله : ( سوا حيثُ شئتم ) . فقال تميم (الداري) : أرى أن نسأله بيت المقدس وكُورها . فقال أبو هند : ( هذا محل ملك العجم ) وكذلك يكون فيها مُلك العرب وأخاف أن لا يتم لنا هذا ، فقال تميم : فنسأله بيت جبرين وكورتها ، فقال أبو هند : هذا أكبر وأكبر . فقال : فأين ترى أن نسأله ؟ فقال : أرى أن نسأله القرى التي تقع فيها تل مع آثار إبراهيم . فقال تميم : أصبت وَوُفيت . قال : فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لتميم : " أتحبُّ أن تخبرني بما كنتم فيه أو أخبرك ؟ " فقال تميم : بل تخبرنا يا رسول الله نزداد إيماناً . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أردتم أمراً فأراد هذا غيره " ونعم الرأي رأى . قال فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقطعة جلد من آدم ، 
فكتب لنا فيها كتاباً نُسخته : 


بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم

( هذا كتاب ذُكر فيه ما وهب محمد رسول الله للداريين إذا أعطاه الله الأرض ، وهب لهم بيت عينون وحبرون وبيت إبراهيم بمن فيهنّ لهم أبداً ) . 
شهد عباس بن عبد المطلب ، وجهم بن قيس ، وشرحبيل بن حسنة وكتب " . 

قال ثم دخل بالكتاب إلى منزله فعالج في زاوية الرُّقعة وغشّاه بشيء لا يُعرف ، وعقده من خارج الرُّقعة بِسَيْرِ عُقْدتين ، وخرج إلينا به مطوياً وهو يقول : ( إن أولى الناس بإبراهيم للذين ابتعوه وهذا النبي والذين آمنوا والله ولي المؤمنين ) آل عمران 68 . ثم قال : انصرفوا حتى سمعوا بي قد هاجرت ، قال أبو هند : فانصرفنا . فلما هاجر رسول الله إلى المدينة ، قدمنا عليه ، فسألناه أن يجدد لنا كتاباً .. ) فاستجاب لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فحدّد لهم الكتاب ، وأقطعهم فيه مدينة الخليل ، وشهد عليه أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي ومعاوية رضي الله عنهم .



الخليل ما بعد وفاة الرسول


بنى الأمويون سقف الحرم الحالي والقباب الواقعة فوق مراقد إبراهيم ويعقوب وزوجاته كما قام الخليفة العباسي المهدي (774-785م) بفتح باب السور الحالي من الجهة الشرقية، كما بني العباسيون المراقى الجميلة من ناحيتي الشمال والجنوب، وكذلك القبة التي تعلو ضريح يوسف عليه السلام، وفي عهد الدولة الفاطمية خصوصاً في عهد المهدي افتتح مشهد الخليل مع تزيين الأخيرة بالفرش والسجاد. 

وقد وصفت الخليل في العديد من كتب الرحالة مثل كتاب المسالك والممالك للأصطخري الذي ألفه عام 951م وفتوح البلدان للبلاذري، وكتابة أحسن التقاسيم في معرفة الأقاليم للمقدسي عام 985م وغيرهم، وفي عام 1099 سقطت الخليل في يد الصليبين وأطلقوا عليها اسم ابراهام، وفي عام 1168م أصبحت مركزاً لأبرشيه وهي كلمة يونانية تعني المجاورة، وهي من اصطلاحات المسيحيين الكنائسية، واستعملها العرب لدار المطران أو الأسقف، وفي سنة 1172م بنيت كنيسة على موقع الحرم الإبراهيمي الشريف، والى الغرب منها شيدت القلعة، ولكن بعد معركة حطين سنة 1187م استطاع القائد المسلم صلاح الدين الأيوبي أن يحررها من الصليبيين ويحول كنيستها إلى جامع وهو الحرم الحالي. 

و تعرضت الخليل للغزو المغولي المدمر كغيرها من المدن الفلسطينية، و دخلت الخليل تحت الحكم المملوكي واستمر حتى عام 1516م وقد اهتم بها سلاطين المماليك فأصبحت مركزاً للبريد خاصة مصر وغزة وغور الصافي والشويك. 
كانت تضم عدداً من المدارس أهمها القميرية والفخرية وعيون المار، ومن أهمها عين سارة وعين الحمام عين الشمعية، أما عن المقابر فأهمها مقبرة البقيع والمقبرة السفلى وفي عام 1517 خضعت الخليل تحت الحكم العثماني، ومن أهم الأحداث التي تعرضت لها الخليل أثناء الحكم العثماني وقوعها في يد إبراهيم باشا المصري، في عام 1831 – 1840م. 
ثم خضعت الخليل كغيرها من المدن الفلسطينية تحت الانتداب البريطاني عام 1917 و ارتبط اسمها بظروف الحرب العالمية الأولى وانتصار الخلفاء على الدولة العثمانية

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

جغرافية الخليل


تقع الخليل جنوب الضفة الغربية في الأقسام الجنوبية من سلسلة جبال القدس على ارتفاع ( 927 ) متراً عن سطح البحر ، ومن قمم جبال منطقة الخليل : جبل السنداس ( 930م ) وجبال جالس ( 987م ) وخلة بطرخ ( 1020م ) ورأس طورا ( 1012م ) ، وتسمى المرتفعات الشرقية منها باسم برية الخليل . 
تبلغ مساحة محافظتها ( 1.103.550 ) دونماً ، وتبعد ( 44 ) كم عن القدس و ( 128 ) كم عن عمّان ، وتتميز صخورها بأنها كلسية مما ساعد على تشكل المغاور وتفجّر عيون الماء كعين سارة ونمرة والفوّار . 
بنيت المدينة على سفحي جبل الرُّميدة وجبل الراس وفي الوادي الواقع بينهما ، وتضم محافظتها ( 154 ) موقعاً سكانياً ما بين مدينة وبلدة وقرية وخربة . 
تمتاز الخليل باعتدال مناخها ، إذ يبلغ معدل حرارة أشهر الصيف 21ْم بينما ينخفض المعدل إلى 7ْم شتاءاً ، ومعدل مطرها السنوي يصل إلى 502 ملم .
وتشتهر بزراعة العنب والزيتون والتين وغيرها . ويعتبر أهل الخليل من أمهر الصناع في فلسطين لذا اشتهرت لديهم الصاناعات القديمة منذ القرن الثامن عشر مثل صناعة الصابون وغزل القطن وصناعة الزجاج التي يعود تاريخها في الخليل إلى القرن السادس عشر . وفي العصر الحديث ازدهرت الصناعات الحديثة كصناعة تجفيف الفواكه ودباغة الجلود والأحذية والخزفيات والأفران الآلية والموازين وغيرها . 



سكان الخليل 


اشتهر أهل الخليل بتمسكهم بالإسلام ، وبشدة ترابطهم الأسري ، وفي الخليل اليوم بعض الأسر التي تعود بأصولها للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ، مثل عائلة التميم التي تعود بأصولها للصحابي الجليل تميم الداري الذي أقطعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرض الخليل . ومن الأسر الخليلية المشهورة : الجعبري والقواسمة والنتشة ويغمور وقفيشة ومرقة وغيرها . 
في بداية القرن العشرين الميلادي بلغ عدد سكان الخليل ( 10.000 ) نسمة ، لكنها شهدت تطوراً سكانياً بعد الحرب العالمية الأولي ، إذ بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي ( 16.577 ) نسمة ، ارتفع ليصل عددهم عام 1945م إلى ( 24.560 ) نسمة . وبعد نكبة فلسطين عام 1948م شهدت المدينة نمواً سكانياً كبيراً بسبب هجرة اللاجئين إليها من أراضي فلسطين التي احتلت عام 48م . فوصل عدد سكانها عام 1961م إلى ( 37.868 ) نسمة . أما عدد سكان مدينة الخليل الحالي فيبلغ حوالى ( 130.000 ) نسمة . 
اشتهر أهل الخليل بأنهم تجار مغامرون ولكنهم أمناء . لذا ارتحلوا للتجارة منذ القرن الثامن عشر إلى مدن شرقي نهر الأردن وخاصة مدينة الكرك ، وفي هذه المدينة جماعات كثيرة تعود بنسبها لمدينة الخليل . أما في أواخر الحكم العثماني ومطلع الانتداب البريطاني فاتجهت هجرتهم نحو يافا والقدس ومصر .
وهناك جالية من أهل الخليل تقطن مصر تعمل بالتجارة ، وإليهم ينسب خان الخليلي بالقاهرة 

وقد مارس سكان الخليل العديد من الأنشطة ومن أهمها: 

الزراعة : وهي من أهم الحرف التي يمارسها السكان في منطقة الخليل، وهي تمثل مورداً اقتصادياً هاماً، وقد بلغت المساحة المزروعة 306810 دونم عام 1985 ومن أهم المحاصيل الزراعية في الخليل الحبوب والخضار، والأشجار المثمرة مثل الزيتون واللوز والعنب والفواكه الأخرى، وقد واجهت الزراعة الكثير من المشاكل، من أهمها السياسة الإسرائيلية في الأراضي المحتلة والتي أعاقت المواطنين الفلسطينيين من ممارسة نشاطهم في مدينتهم، ومن الممارسات الإسرائيلية ضد المواطنين الفلسطينيين مصادرة الأراضي ومنع المزارعين من استغلال أراضيهم والعمل على دفع العمال الزراعيين إلى العمل داخل إسرائيل. 

وتضم الخليل عدداً كبيراً من الثروة الحيوانية، إذ تشكل 30.2% من جملة هذه الثروة في الضفة الغربية، ومن أهم أنواع الحيوانات الماعز والضأن. 

الصناعة: وقد مارس سكان الخليل الصناعة منذ القدم، حيث انتشرت الصناعة اليدوية، بل إن بعض حارات الخليل سميت بأسماء هذه الحرف، مثل سوق الحصرية وسوق الغزل وحارة الزجاجيين، وللخليل شهرة في صناعة الصابون ودباغة الجلود وصناعة الأكياس الكبيرة من شعر الحيوان ومعاطف الفرو والفخار والأحذية والنسيج والصناعات الخشبية والخزف والنسيج والصناعات الخشبية والخزف والهدايا، وحتى عام 1978 ضم لواء الخليل أكثر من ثلث الوحدات الصناعية في الضفة الغربية وهي: 


الصناعات الغذائية – النسيج والملابس- الجلود ومنتجاتها ماعدا الأحذية- الأحذية ما عدا المطاطية – الأخشاب ما عدا الأثاث – الورق ومنتجاته – النشر والطباعة – الزجاج – صناعات غير معدنية – صناعات غير حديدية – تصنيع المواد المعدنية ومشتقاتها – صناعة الأدوات الكهربائية. 


التجارة: حظيت الخليل بمركز تجاري، إذ يأتي إليها الفلاحون والبدو من المناطق المحيطة بها على الرغم من أنها فقدت نصف قضائها عام 1948، وزادت قوة هذا المركز بعد ارتفاع مستوى المعيشة وتطور وسائل النقل فاتسعت الأسواق المركزية وشملت معظم مساحة المدينة القديمة وبنيت أسواق متخصصة جديدة

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

معالم المدينة 


الخليل مدينة قديمة تضم العديد من الأحياء القديمة والحديثة ومن الأحياء القديمة: 
1. حي الشيخ (الشيخ على بكار). 
2. حي القزازين . 
3. حي قبطون. 
4. حي المشاقة التحتا. 
5. حي المشاقة الفوقا. 


الأحياء الجديدة وهي : 
1. حي عين مارة . 
2. حي واد التفاح. 
3. الحاووز (ضواحي الإسكان – الزيتون – الموطفين) 
4. وادي الحربة. 
5. حي بئر المحجر. 
6. الجلة . 
7. دويريان وعيصى. 


ويوجد في المدينة العديد من الأسواق الشعبية والتاريخية منها: 
1. سوق القزازين. 
2. سوق اللبن. 
3. سوق خزق الفار. 
4. خان شاهين. 


ومن معالم المدينة العمرانية 

المسجد الإبراهيمي: 

من أهم المنشآت المعمارية التي ارتبطت باسم مدينة الخليل، يقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من المدينة الحديثة، ويحيط بالمسجد سور ضخم يعرف بالحير، بني بحجارة ضخمة بلغ طول بعضها ما يزيد على السبعة أمتار بارتفاع يقارب المتر، ويصل ارتفاع البناء على بعض المواضع إلى ما يزيد على الخمسة عشر متراً، ويرجح أن السور من بقايا بناء أقامه هيرودوس الأدومي في فترة حكمه للمدينة (37 ق.م – 4 م) . 

شيد السور فوق مغارة المكفيلة التي اشتراها ابراهيم عليه السلام من عفرون بن صوحر الحشي، والتي هي مرقد الأنبياء إبراهيم ويعقوب و أزواجهم عليهم السلام. 

تعرض المسجد ولا يزال يتعرض لاعتداءات الإسرائيليين بهدف تحويله إلى معبد يهودي ومن أفظع ما تعرض له المجزرة التي ارتكبت في الخامس عشر من رمضان25/2/1994م من قبل جولد شتاين -أحد مستوطني كريات أربع- بينما كان المصلون ساجدين في صلاة الفجر، وقد ذهب ضحية هذه المجزرة 29 مصلياً، فضلاً عن جرح العشرات، وعلى أثر المذبحة قسم المسجد بين المسلمين واليهود كسابقة في تاريخ المساجد الإسلامية. 

رامة الخليل أو حرمة رامة الخليل: 

كانت تقوم على هذه البقعة قديماً بلدة تربينتس، وهي تقع بالقرب من مدخل مدينة الخليل في الناحية الشمالية الشرقية منها، ويقال : أن إبراهيم عليه السلام أقام في هذه البقعة أكثر من مرة، وفيها بشرت الملائكة سارة بمولودها اسحق، وقد كانت هذه المنطقة مركزاً تجارياً مهما في عهد الرومان ، جذب إليه الكثيرين من سوريا وفلسطين ومصر، خاصة في عهد الإمبراطور هدريان ( 117 –138 م ) وفي عام 325 م بنى قسطنطين الكبيرة فيها كنيسة لا تزال آثارها ماثلة إلى اليوم. 

حجارة البناء ماثلة لحجارة المسجد الإبراهيمي، ولم يتبق منها سوى ثلاثة مداميك في بعض المواضع، ويوجد في الزاوية الجنوبية الغربية للموقع بئر مسقوف، بني بالحجارة إلا أن السقف محطم في بعض المواضع، وبالقرب من هذا البئر توجد أحواض حجرية صغيرة كانت تستعمل لسقي المواشي والحيوانات. 


كنيسة المسكوبية: 

تقع في حديقة مضيفة الروم الأرثوذكس في ظاهر المدينة الغربي، وقد بنيت في مطلع هذا القرن، وهي الموقع الوحيد الخاص بالمسيحيين في المدينة، مساحتها 600 متر مربع تقريباً مبنية بالحجر اتخذت في مخططها شكل الصليب. 

البلوطة: 

تقع بالقرب من الكنيسة وهي اليوم شبه ميتة، ذكر بعض المؤرخين أن الملائكة ظهرت لإبراهيم عليه السلام في هذه البقعة حين بشرته بإسحاق ، إلا أن الأغلبية تؤكد أن ذلك حدث في رامة الخليل، أو منقطة نمراً. 
الأرض المقامة عليها المضيفة والكنيسة مستأجرة من تميم مجاهد من قبل أقلية من الروس تبلغ مساحتها حوالي سبعين دونماً.

بركة السلطان: 

تقع وسط المدينة إلى الشمال الغربي من المسجد الإبراهيمي، بناها السلطان سيف الدين قلاون الألفي الذي تولى السلطنة على مصر والشام أيام المماليك ( 678 – 689 – 1279 – 1290 م) بحجارة مصقولة ، وقد اتخذت شكلاً مربعاً بلغ طول ضلعه أربعين متر تقريباً. 

وبسبب كثرة حوادث الغرق وتكاثر البعوض وانبعاث الروائح الكريهة قررت دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية وبالاتفاق مع بلدية الخليل ودائرة الصحة، تفريغها من المياه وتجفيفها نهائياً وإغلاق القنوات المؤدية إليها، كما عارض قسم الآثار والتابع للإدارة العامة في القدس إقامة أي مشروع عليها، وذلك حفاظاً على التراث الإسلامي والتاريخي، حيث تعتبر البركة من ممتلكات دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية. 

مشهد الأربعين: 

يقع في أعلى جبل الرميدة المقابل للمسجد الإبراهيمي من الناحية الجنوبية الغربية، ويعرف أيضا بمقام أو دار الأربعين، والمشهد يضم مسجداً قديماً كانت دائرة الأوقاف الإسلامية توليه الرعاية والاهتمام، وذلك قبل مذبحة 15 رمضان عام 1994 ، حيث منعت السلطات الإسرائيلية موظفي الدائرة الوصول إليه، هناك بعض الآثار التي تشير إلى أن هذا الموقع حامية عسكرية في عصور مختلفة، وقد تعرض هذا الموقع لانتهاكات المستوطنين اليهود وعلى فترات مختلفة. 

متحف الخليل: 

يقع في حار الدارية قرب خان الخليل، وهو من العقارات الوقفية والأثرية المهمة في المدينة، رمم من قبل لجنة الاعمار التي انتهت من أعمال الترميم مع مطلع عام 1998م ، وبناء على قرار السيد الرئيس تم تحويله إلى المتحف نظراً لخطورة موقعه القريب من المستوطنين، وقد كان في الأصل حماماً تركياً عرف باسم حمام إبراهيم الخليل، وما زالت هيئة الحمام فيه إلى الآن، مما برر تحويله إلى متحف. 

مقام فاطمة بنت الحسن رضي الله عنها: 

يقع إلى الشرق من مسجد اليقين وهو عبارة عن مغارة محفورة بالصخر بني على مدخلها باب

إلى جانب الكثير من الأماكن الحرجية ذات الملكية الخاصة وتعتبر متنفس للمواطنين نظراً لعدم وجود متنزه ولا تقدم أي خدمات في هذا الأماكن



اعلام المدينة: 


وقد ظهر في المدينة العديد من الأدباء والشعراء ومن بينهم : 
1. محمد سعيد فضة . 
2. سميرة الشرباتي. 
3. يوسف الترتوري . 
4. يونس عمرو. 
5. نضال الخطيب.

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

مدينة طولكرم ....



مدينة طولكرم 


أصل تسمية (طولكرم) من جبل الكرم وقد ظلت المدينة تعرف بهذا الاسم حتى القرن الثامن عشر وحرّف إلى طولكرم، تقع في الجزء الشرقي من نابلس وفي منتصف السهل الساحلي الفلسطيني على بعد 15كم من شاطئ البحر، فقد كانت منذ القدم محط القوافل التجارية . 

ترتبط مدينة طولكرم بمدن نابلس، وجنين، وقلقيلية بالطريق الرئيسي، كان يمر بها خطان للسكك الحديدية أحدهما امتداد لخط الشرق السريع الذي ينتهي في القاهرة وثانيهما فرع من خط سكة حديد الحجاز الذي يصل طولكرم، بدمشق، تبعد عن مدينة نابلس 27كم . 

ترتفع المدينة عن سطح البحر 110م وتقدر مساحة المدينة العمرانية حوالي 5000 دونم تغطي منطقة طولكرم تربة خصبة ووفيرة الأمطار، كانت المدينة تمتلك أراضٍ مساحتها 32000 دونم وبعد النكبة اغتصب اليهود جزءا كبيرا من أراضيها ولم يتبق منها سوى التلال الوعرة بالرغم من ذلك فإن السكان يزرعون ما تبقى من أراضيهم الخضراوات والزيتون والحمضيات واللوزيات، على سفوح التلال . تقع طولكرم على هضبة حوارية تشكل اقدم سفوح جبال نابلس وهذه الهضبة كلسية .ويوجد في مدينة طولكرم وديان حتية خلفتها المسيلات المائية الشتوية التي تنحدر من ‏المرتفعات الشرقية نحو الغرب,والمسيلات المائية فيها ليست عميقة وهي قليلة الاتساع ومنها ‏وادي الزومر ووادي التين.وقد كان هذان الواديان جاريين صيفا و شتاء ولكن يندر هذه ‏الأيام جريانهما شتاء و ينعدم صيفا لقلة الأمطار ولزراعة وتحريج الجبال و تحويل الأراضي ‏الزراعية الى أراضي بناء.‏

مناخها‏ من حيث الحرارة صيفها حار و شتاؤها بارد ماطر وتظهر فيها جميع فصول السنة وشهر آب ‏اللهاب أحر اشهرها و كانون الثاني فحل الشتاء و شباط الخباط أبردها.يندر 
تساقط الثلوج ‏فيها مع كثرة الرطوبة لقربها من البحر.‏

من الناحية الزراعية كانت المدينة تعتمد على زراعة الحبوب و الخضراوات البعلية و الأشجار ‏المثمرة من حمضيات و لوزيات و زيتون.أما الثروة الحيوانية فتنتشر في المدينة مزارع الأبقار و ‏الأغنام و الدجاج الاحم و البياض.ومن الناحية الصناعية فلا تزال قصيرة الباع في هذا المجال ‏لقلة رؤوس الأموال و المستثمرين ولذلك تعتبر مصانعها بسيطة جدا مثل معاصر الزيتون ‏ومشاغل الحدادة و صناعة الموبيليا والحلويات و بعض مواد البناء والمخللات و الأعلاف ‏الحيوانية. ويحظى قطاع الصناعة في المدينة بأهمية خاصة، فيها ثلاثة مصانع لإنتاج الأقمشة بالإضافة إلى الصناعات الحرفية والغذائية ويأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد الزراعة قطاع التجارة . .اما من الناحية التجارية فإن المدينة تحتل مركزا تجاريا هاما وقد حافظت عليه منذ ‏القدم.

تعتبر مدينة طولكرم مركزاً للواء طولكرم وتتبع لبلديتها بلدية قلقيلية وعنبتا، في المدينة مجلس بلدي يدير الشؤون الإدارية والتنظيمية ويشرف على المرافق العامة كتعبيد الطرق وشبكة الكهرباء والماء. بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 3327 نسمة تضاعف عام 1945م إلى 8090 نسمة، وفي عام 1967 بعد الاحتلال بلغ عدد السكان وفق الإحصاء الصهيوني حوالي 15300 نسمة ارتفع إلى 30100 نسمة عام 1987م بما فيهم سكان مخيم طولكرم، وقد تم إرجاع أصل السكان إلى (بنو بهراء) من قبيلة (قضاعة) وهي إحدى القبائل العربية التي نزلت طولكرم قبل الإسلام، ومن المنتسبين إلى هذه الجماعة المقداد بن الأسود أحد صحابة رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام . 

النشاط الثقافي : اشتهرت طولكرم كغيرها من المدن الفلسطينية بتعليم العلوم الدينية في الكتاتيب زمن الحكم العثماني، وفيما بعد ظهرت فيها المدارس التي قامت بتخريج العديد من الشعراء والأدباء ووجدت فيها المكتبات المحلية وما تحويه من كتب ومخطوطات تم العثور عليها حديثاً. 

وأول مدرسة تأسست في طولكرم هي مدرسة طولكرم الابتدائية تأسست عام 1307م 1885م، وفي نهاية الانتداب البريطاني كان يوجد في طولكرم مدرستين للبنين، واحدة ابتدائية والأخرى قانونية، بالإضافة إلى مدرسة ابتدائية للبنات، كما أن هناك مدرسة الخضوري الزراعية وقد ازداد فيما بعد عدد المدارس.

معالم المدينة 
على الرغم من التاريخ القصير الذي عاشته المدينة إلا انه نجم عن ذلك تواجد بعض المواقع الأثرية الهامة بجوار المدينة أهمها: 
1. برج العطوط ويعرف أحيانا باسم البرج الأحمر كما يعرف باسم خربة البرج يقع على بعد 9 كم غرب مدينة طولكرم. 
2. خربة أم الصور وهي بقايا لقرية صوران الرومانية وتبعد هذه الخربة عن خربة البرج بنحو 3 كم إلى الجنوب الغربي . 
3. خربة بورين تبعد نحو 4 كم إلى الغرب من مدينة طولكرم. 
4. نور شمس: تبعد 3 كم إلى الشرق من مدينة طولكرم وشهدت معركة في 22 حزيران من عام 1936. 
5. ابيجابل موقع قديم شقف فخار على وجه الأرض، صخور منحوتة. 
6. بير العبد، شقف فخار على سطح الأرض وحجارة ، بئر مبنية بالحجارة . 
7. تل الشقاف تل أنقاض حجارة وشقف فخار على سطح الأرض، صهريج، جدار مبني بالدبش سقف تاج عمود من الحجز الكلسي. 
8. تل مسعود، شقف فخار على كثبان الرمال . 
9. خربة أبي بلة ( خربة اسكندر) أنقاض صهريج. 
10. خربة جمين : أنقاض ممتدة ، جدران لثلاثة أبراج، صهاريج، محاجر قبايا جدران خطيرة. 
11. خربة دير سرور اساسات أكوام حجارة ،صهاريج متعددة في الصخر. 
12. خربة الخريجة، آثار أنقاض، صهاريج. 
13. خربة الرزازة، أسس ، أكوام حجارة ، صهريج منقور في الصخر. 
14. خربة الزعينة، شقف فخار صهاريج منقورة في الصخر ومبنية. 
15. خربة القمقم أكوام حجارة . 
16. خربة قيسومة آثار أنقاض . 
17. دير سرور أنقاض مدينة، جدران حجارتها مدقوقة، تيجان أعمدة خزانات أراض مرصوفة بالفسيفساء صهاريج . 
18. خربة مساعد فسيفساء شقف فخار حجارة . 
19. رأس أبي لوقا مدافن منقورة في الصخر على جانب تل صغير . 
20. ظهر أم الحية قبور ومغر منقورة في الصخر ( مغارة أبي سماحة) . 
21. ظهر المناسف حجارة مبعثرة وصهاريج منقورة في الصخـر ويقـال لهـا أيضا "تل المناسف". 
22. كفر سا أساسات صهاريج أكوام حجارة. 
23. كفير، مدافن وصهاريج. 
24. كلوديا أساسيات صهريج مبني بالدبش وحجارة أبنية مبعثرة، شقف فخار على سطح الأرض. 
25. ميتة أبي زابورة آثار محلة شقف فخار وفسيفساء مدافن منقورة في الصخر إلى الشمال .

وهناك مجموعة المستوطنات الإسرائيلية بالقرب من طولكرم منها : 
1.يادحنا تقع في ظاهر طولكرم الشمال الغربي. 
2.عولش غرب يادمنا. 
3.بورجتا تقع في ظاهر عولش الجنوبي. 
4. نيتساني عوز بجانب طولكرم الغربي . 
5. تونوبوت تقع في الجهة الغربية من 
6. يانوب تقع في ظاهر تنوبوت الغربي. 
7. بيرونانيم وتقع بجانب خربة بورين.

----------


## احلام

موسوعه قيمه ومعلومات اكثر من رائعه..متابعه بشغف ..وبانتظار البقيه ..
كل الشكر ففلسطين جزء لا يتجزاء من قلب كل عربي .. ولها خصوصيه لنا في الأردن ..
فقد كانت دائماً همنا ..ودربنا ..

تحياتي
احلام

----------


## L A R A

كل الشكر فلسطينية وافتخر... ونعتذر عن التقصير في الردود .. فعند فلسطين ..تعجز الاقلام

متابعه .. :Eh S(7):

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

احلام ..لارا..

شكراً على المرور والمتابعه..

 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## BeisaN

*عن جد احلى موضوع


في المنتدى لحد الان

كتير فكرت السرد التاريخي جميلة


*


 :Eh S(9):

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

BeisaN....اجمل ما في الموضوع وجودك هنا .. فالمواضيع لا قيمه لها دون مروركم ومشاركتكم..
كان يكفي موضوعي أن تترك توقيعك الجميل هنا .. ليكون افضل موضوع ..فكيف وانت تقول عنه ذلك

BeisaN... اتمنى أن لا تكون الزياره الآخيره لموضوعي

شكراً

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكوره اختي على تلك الحلقات

 والجهد المبذول


  لدوله سكنت قلوبنا
 نسئل الله عز وجل لهم النصر و تحرير بلادهم من الغزاه المستعمرين لعنهم الله



تحيه ود

    بانتظار  جديدك وابدعاتك

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

جذبني موضوعك لاسجل واقول لك ان فلسطين تفتخر بك ..فمجهودك يستحق التقدير
سجليني في قائمه المتابعين

----------


## بنت الاردن

موضوع متميز وطرح جميل باسلوب شيق ..والأهم من هذا المعلومات القيمه فتاريخنا وجذورنا العربيه تحتم علينا معرفه تاريخ كل شبر من ارضنا . وفلسطين عربيه دائماً وابداً ..ندعو لأهلنا في فلسطين بالقوه والثبات ونتمنى أن تنتهي كل مشاكلهم الداخليه . والله يهدي حماس وترجع غزه لفلسطين لانها احتلتها ومارست التعذيب والقتل والترهيب اكثر من الاحتلال .. ويجب على كل العرب دعم الرئيس عباس ليتمكن من الحفاظ على امن شعبه وقيام الدوله الفلسطينية وعاصمتها القدس ان شاء الله بجهود كل العرب الشرفاء .. تحيه لصاحبة الموضوع فلسطينية وافتخر على هذه اللوحه الفسيفسائية الجميله عن بقعه من بقاع قلوبنا جميعاً فلسطين ..

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر



----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكورة عالموضوع
يعطيكي الف عافية

----------


## فلسطينية وافتخر

شكراً شذى على المرور :Eh S(7):

----------


## ساره

فلسطينية وافتخر لماذا توقفت السلسله  :Confused:

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة أختي العزيزة للتوثيق التاريخي للحبيبة فلسطين ... :Smile:

----------


## BeisaN

*مدينة بيسان*


*الموقع والتسمية* 
تقع مدينة بيسان في القسم الشمالي من فلسطين، في الزاوية الجنوبية الشرقية منه، عند التقاء دائرة عرض 32.30 شمالاً، وخط طول 35.30 شرقاً، وقد ساهم الموقع الجغرافي لمدينة بيسان في النشأة الأولى للمدينة، لأنها نشأت فوق أقدام الحافة الغربية للغور، ويعد سهل بيسان حلقة وصل بين وادي الأردن شرقاً وسهل مرج ابن عامر غرباً، كما تشرف على ممر وادي جالود إحدى البوابات الطبيعية الشرقية لسهل مرج بن عامر وكانت محطة تتجمع فيها القوافل التي تسير بين الشام ومصر وكانت معبراً للغزوات الحربية، ولهذا كانت بيسان تتصدى لهذه للهجمات من خلال موقعها كحارس على خط الدفاع الأول من المناطق الزراعية الخصبة في سهل مرج بن عامر والسهل الساحلي لفلسطين، واستمرت المدينة بعد نشأتها في جذب الطرق إليها حيث ارتبطت بشبكة مواصلات هامة. 


وأنشئت على أرض مرتفعة في الجانب الغربي من الغور الفلسطيني في سهل بيسان الذي يعتبر حلقة وصل بين وادي الأردن شرقاً، وسهل مرج ابن عامر غرباً، وتشرف على ممر وادي جالود. وتبعد عن القدس 127 كم، ونابلس 36 كم، وجنين 33 كم، وموقعها عبر التاريخ استراتيجي وهام عسكريا وتجاريا على الطريق بين مصر والشام. 


وحملت بيسان الاسم الكنعاني (بيت شان) وتعنى بيت الالة شان أو بيت السكون، أما الاغريق فقد سموها سكيثوبوليس وحملت اسماً آخراً وهو نيسا.



وكان هناك اتصال بين شان ومصر، حيث عثر على فخار من بيت شان في مصر، وهو الفخار ذو الأيدي المموجة، ويعود تاريخه إلى عصر ما قبل الأسر المصرية ومع الزمن حور اسمها وأصبح بيسان. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*بيسان عبر التاريخ :* 



*يعود تاريخ المدينة إلى العام 4000 قبل الميلاد، كما دلت الحفريات التي جرت في الفترة بين عامي 1925-1933 في موقع تل الحصن.* 



وقد تعاقبت على هذه المدينة العديد من الأمم التي أسهمت في تراوح الحياة في المدينة بين الازدهار والانحطاط. 
في القرن الخامس عشر قبل الميلاد دخلت بيسان تحت الحكم المصري وأصبحت من أقوى المواقع المصرية في أسيا، ومازالت أثار المصريين القدماء ظاهرة للعيان هناك. 


في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد خضعت للحكم اليوناني وأصبحت من أهم المدن الفلسطينية ثم دخلت تحت الحكم الروماني وأصبحت مدينة بيسان زعيمة المدن العشر "ديكابولس" ومركزاً تجارياً هاماً تمر القوافل التجارية منها في طريقها إلى الأردن، ومازالت الآثار الرومانية ماثلة للعيان مثل المدرج الروماني في تل الحصن وقناطر الجسر الروماني فوق سيل الجالود كما أصبحت بيسان في العهد البيزنطى مركزاً لابرشية كان لممثلها دور بارز في مجمع نيفية الديني، مازالت آثار هذا العهد قائمة في دير يتألف من ثلاث غرف. 


في عام 13 هـ- 634م فتحت بيسان من قبل المسلمين على يد القائدين شرحبيل بن حسنة وعمرو بن العاص في عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه، ثم احتلت بيسان من قبل الصليبيين بقيادة تنكرد، تمكن بعدها القائد صلاح الدين الأيوبي من تحريرها بعد معركة حطين عام 582هـ- 1187م، وأعاد الصليبيون الكرة مرة أخرى فاحتلوا المدينة وتمكن السلطان الظاهر ييبوس من استعادتها. 


في عام 1516م دخلت بيسان تحت الحكم العثماني الذي دام حتى عام 1918، حيث ازدهرت بيسان في هذا العهد. 
خضعت المدينة بعد ذلك للانتداب البريطاني الذي مهد الطريق لاغتصاب فلسطين، حيث استولى اليهود على المدينة عام 1948 وأطلقوا عليها اسم بيت شعان. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*السكان والنشاط الاقتصادي:* بلغ عدد سكان مدينة بيسان 1941 نسمة حسب إحصاء عام 1922 ارتفع في عام 1931 إلى 3110 نسمة ثم إلى 5180 نسمة عام 1945 ويعود انخفاض عدد السكان عام 1922 إلى أن التعداد قد جاء أعقاب الحرب العالمية الأولى وما صاحبها من أعمال الفتك والقتل والتدمير. 


وكذلك كثرت المستنقعات في بعض الفترات التي تهمل فيها الزراعة، وهذا يجعل بيئة بيسان طاردة للسكان. 
وقد تعرضت منطقة بيسان لتدفق المهاجرين اليهود الذين وصل عددهم عام 1947 إلى حوالي 10000 نسمة نصفهم يعش في المدينة، وبعد احتلال بيسان من قبل اليهود عام 1948 تزايدت أعداد اليهود في المدينة ليصل عدد سكان المدينة عام 1984 إلى 13100 نسمة، وقد مارس السكان في مدينة بيسان العديد من النشاطات قبل عام 1948 منها: 


الزراعة: مارس سكان بيسان الزراعة منذ القدم لوقوعها في سهل بيسان، حيث وفرة المياه وخصوبة التربة والأرض المنبسطة، وكانت أهم المحاصيل الزراعية القمح والشعير والبقوليات والخضار ثم زرعت الحمضيات والموز. 


الصناعة: انتشرت الصناعات التقليدية كعصر الزيتون وطحن الحبوب والغزل النسيج في المدينة ثم تطورت إلى صناعة النسيج واللدائن والمعادن والآلات الكهربائية. 


التجارة: يشجع الموقع الجغرافي لبيسان على زيادة الأهمية التجارية، حيث أنشئت فيها محطة للسكة الحديدية وأصبحت تعج بالحركة التجارية نتيجة لتعبيد الطرق فيها، كما أن سكان القرى المجاورة يجدون فيها ما يطلبون. 

*النشاط الثقافي :* أدت بيسان وظيفة تعليمية، إذ ضمت مدرستين للبنين والبنات في العام الدراسي 1945/1946 ثم ضمت مدرسة أخرى للبنين، وكان يفد إليها طلاب القرى المجاورة. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*معالم المدينة* تعاقبت الكثير من الأمم على مدينة بيسان عبر تاريخها الطويل وقد تركت هذه الأمم بصماتها حتى الآن، متمثلة في الآثار الظاهرة للعيان ومنها: 
بقايا دير مهدوم وكنيسة ثم اكتشافها عام 1930. 
تل الحصن حيث أقيمت 9 مدن عليه، أقدمها يعود إلى تحتمس الثالث. 
تل الجسر غرب تل الحصن، ويضم بقايا وأعمدة وطريق مبلط ومدائن. 
تل المصطبة ويوجد بالقرب من خان الأحمر شمال بيسان ويحتوي على أنقاض أثرية ومدافن.

----------


## BeisaN

*اعلام المدينة:* 
وينسب إلى المدينة كل من: 
1. الأديب القاضي عبد الرحيم بن علي البيساني الذي كان كاتب ووزير صلاح الدين الأيوبي الذي قال في حقه: "لا تظنوا أني فتحت البلاد بسيوفكم، ولكني فتحتها بقلم الفاضل" . 
2. أحمد بن عبد الله أبو عبد الله البيساني وكان مقرئاً. 
3. الحسن بن محمد بن زياد أبو محمد القرشي البيساني " مقرئ وراوي أحاديث". 
4. نجم الدين أبو حفص عمر بن العفيف أبى مظفر نصر بن منصور الأنصاري البيساني الشافعي "قاضي في حلب". 

*المدينة اليوم :* 
أطلقت إسرائيل اسم بيت شعان على مدينة بيسان، وقد قامت بعد حرب 1948 بتدمير القرى الفلسطينية التابعة لمدينة بيسان ما عدا قريتين، هما كفر مصر والطيبة والقرى التي دمرت هي: 
العريضة – الاشرفية- البشتاتوه- البواطى- البيرة- دنة- فروانة- الفطور- الغزاوية- الحميدية- الحمراء- جبول- جسر الجامع- كفر- كوكب الهوا- الخنيزير- عرب الجزل- المرصص- قومية- الصفا- الساخة- السامرية- سيرين- تل الشوك- الطيرة- أم عجرة- وادي البيرة- يبلى- زبعة. 
وقد أقيمت العديد من المستوطنات اليهودية في قضاء بيسان مكان القرى العربية المدمرة موضحة في البيان التالي: 


*التوزيع الجغرافي للمستوطنات اليهودية في قضاء بيسان* 


عين دور

 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1948 م، على أنقاض قرية اندور العربية في أقصى الشمال الغربي من قضاء بيسان، وبالقرب من قرية كفر مصر العربية، كان يسكنه سنة 1965 م ( 506 ) نسمة من اليهود المهاجرين من الولايات المتحدة وبلغاريا وتركيا وألمانيا .

غزيت
 كيبوتز شمال غرب بيسان في الجزء الشمالي الغربي من قضاء بيسان. في العام 1961 م، كان عدد سكانه 313 نسمة من اليهود المهاجرين من أوروبا الشرقية .

غيشر
 مستوطنة تأسست عام 1939 م، جنوب غرب موقع جسر المجامع على نهر الأردن والى الشمال الشرقي من بيسان .

كوكاف هاياردن
 مستوطنة أقيمت على أنقاض قرية كوكب الهواء العربية، في موقع مشرف على الأغوار ونهر الأردن، إلى الشمال الشرقي من بيسان. كان عدد سكان هذه المستوطنة 690 نسمة في العام 1961 م .

نفي اور
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1949 م، على أراضى عرب البشاتوة شمال شرق بيسان، سكانه مهاجرون من العراق .

ياردناه
 موشاف تأسس عام 1952 م، على أراضي عرب البشاتوة إلى الشمال الشرقي من بيسان، ويشرف على نهر الأردن، سكانه من اليهود المهاجرين من العراق .

بيت يوسف
 موشاف تأسس عام 1937 م شمال شرق بيسان وبالقرب من مستوطنة ياردناه، في العام 1961 م، كان عدد سكانه 322 نسمة من اليهود المهاجرين من روسيا وألمانيا، وتمر منه أنابيب ضخ مياه نهر الأردن.

حماديا
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1942 م، جنوب قرية الحميدية العربية، شمال شرق بيسان، كان فيه عام 1961 م ( 260 ) نسمة معظمهم من اليهود المهاجرين من وسط أوروبا.

روشن
 وهي عبارة عن مزرعة تأسست عام 1955 م، على أراضي عرب زبعة شمال شرق بيسان، كان يسكنها 10 نسمة عام 1956 م .

ماعوز حاييم
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1937 م، على أراضي عرب الغزاوية شرق بيسان، ويشرف على نهر الأردن، كان عدد سكانه 570 نسمة في عام 1961 م، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من العراق وايران، فيه مصنع للآلات الزراعية .

نفي ايتان
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1935 م، ثم أعيد تأسيسه مرة أخرى في العام 38/1939 م، قرب مستوطنة ماعوز حاييم شرق بيسان، كان عدد سكانه 206 نسمة في العام 1961 م، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من بولندا ، يشتهر بتربية المواشي .

كفار روبين
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1938 م على أراضي عرب مسيل الجزل ويشرف على نهر الأردن، إلى الجنوب الشرقي من بيسان. كان فيه 260 نسمة في العام 1950 م معظمهم من يهود أوروبا الشرقية . يشتهر بزراعة الحبوب وفيه مصنع لتجفيف التمور .

طيرة تسفي
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1937 م، على أراضى قرية الزراعة العربية جنوب شرق بيسان، كان عدد سكانه 367 نسمة في العام 1950 م ، ويشتهر بالنخيل .

سدية الياهو
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1939 م ، على أراضي عرب العريضة جنوب شرق بيسان، فيه مدرسة دينية كبيرة ويشتهر بمزارع الأبقار والدجاج وفيه مصنع للتعليب . كان عدد سكانه 324 نسمة في العام 1961 م معظمهم من اليهود المهاجرين من ألمانيا واليمن .

رحوف
 موشاف تأسس عام 1915 م، جنوب بيسان، سكانه يهود مهاجرين من العراق .

تروموت
 ( سدية تروموت ) مستوطنة تأسست عام 1952 م، على أراضي قرية فرونة العربية إلى الجنوب من بيسان .

عين هانازيف
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1946 م، إلى الجنوب من بيسان ، كان عدد سكانه 245 نسمة في العام 1961 م، وهم يهود مهاجرون من المانيا ، يشتهر بمزارع الأبقار والدجاج .

شلوحوت
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1948 م على أراضي قرية الاشرفية العربية جنوب غرب بيسان، كان به 239 نسمة في العام 1961 م، من اليهود المهاجرين من أمريكا الشمالية وأوروبا. يشتهر بمزارع الأبقار والأغنام وزراعة الزهور .

رشافيم
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1948 م، إلى الجنوب الغربي من بيسان، كان به 384 نسمة في العام 1961 م، من اليهود المهاجرين من بولندا ورومانيا .

مسيلوت
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1938 م، غرب بيسان ، كان عدد سكانه 478 نسمة في العام 1961 م، معظمهم من اليهود المهاجرين من اوروبا الشرقية . فيه مصنع للأسلاك المعدنية .

نير ديفيد
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1936 م، إلى الغرب من بيسان، كان فيه 590 نسمة في العام 1965 م، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من بولندا ، ويشتهر بصناعة العنب .

بيت الفا
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1922 م، شمال غرب بيسان في الطرف الجنوبي من وادي جالود، كان يضم 607 نسمة في العام 1961 م . يشتهر بزراعة الحبوب والفواكه وخاصة العنب، وفيه مشغل كبير للميكانيك .

حفتسي باه
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1922 م، في الطرف الجنوبي من وادي جالود شمال غرب بيسان، كان عدد سكانه 508 نسمة في العام 1961 م، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من أوروبا الشرقية . يشتهر بزراعة القمح والأعلاف والفواكه وخاصة العنب، وفيه مشغل كبير للميكانيك .

تل يوسف
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1921م، ثم أعيد تنظيمه عام 1929 م بعد أن اتصل موقعه الحالي بالطرف الشمالي لوادي جالود شمال غرب بيسان. كان به 685 نسمة في العام 1961 م، ثم انخفض عددهم إلى 580 نسمة في العام 1965 م ، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من أوروبا الشرقية ، فيه مصنع كبير للألبان ومصانع لتعليب الزيتون .

كفار يحزقيل
 موشاف تأسس عام 1921 م شمال غرب بيسان في الطرف الشمالي من وادي جالود كان عدد سكانه 577 نسمة في العام 1961 م، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من أوروبا الشرقية.

جعفا
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1921 م، إلى الشمال الغربي من بيسان في الطرف الشمالي من وادي جالود، كان به 497 نسمة في العام 1961 م، وهم يهود مهاجرون من أوروبا الشرقية والولايات المتحدة .

عين حارود
 ( أ ، ب ) كيبوتزان تأسسا عام 1921 م، في الطرف الجنوبي من وادي جالود، ثم نقلا عام 1929 م إلى موقعهما الحالي في الطرف الشمالي لوادي جالود إلى الشمال من بيسان . كان عدد سكانهما 1425 نسمة في العام 1961 م. يوجد بهما مصنع للأدوات المعدنية، معمل ألبان، ومصنع لتعليب الزيتون، بالإضافة إلى مصنع للمواد الكيماوية، ومحطة زراعية . كما يشتهران بتربية النحل. ويوجد بهما كذلك محطة إذاعية صغيرة وقيادة حركة الكيبوتز الموحد. سكانهما من اليهود المهاجرين من روسيا.

بيت هاشيطا
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1935 م، على أراضي قرية شطة العربية إلى الشمال الغربي من بيسان، في الطرف الشمالي من وادي جالود، كان فيه 907 نسمة في العام 1950 م، انخفض عددهم عام 1961 م إلى 885 نسمة . يوجد فيه معمل للزيوت ومعمل للالات الزراعية .

سدية ناحوم
 كيبوتز تأسس عام 1937 م شمال غرب بيسان في الطرف الشمالي من وادي جالود . كان عدد سكانه 395 نسمة في العام 1950 م، انخفضوا في عام 1961 م إلى 326 نسمة، وهم من اليهود المهاجرين من بولندا والنمسا. يشتهر بزراعة الحبوب وتربية المواشي، وفيه مصنع لتعليب الأسماك .

موليدت
 ( بني بريت ) موشاف تأسس عام 1937 م، إلى الشمال الغربي من بيسان وجنوب قرية الطيبة العربية، كان عدد سكانه 349 نسمة في العام 1956 م، جميعهم من المهاجرين من وسط أوروبا .

----------


## واحد من الناس

جهود مباركه وموضوع قيم 
ما اكرمك يا فلسطين
مع كل هذا الحصار وهذا الاحتلال لا زلت تجودين على العرب وعلى العالم بالكثير

----------


## صفاء الحيلواني

موضوع رائع ..تابعته قبل ان اسجل ..اتمنى ان لا يتوقف

----------


## روان

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

مدينة طبريا

الموقع والتسمية 
تقع مدينة طبريا في الجزء الشمالي الشرقي لفلسطين وهي قائمة على شاطئ بحيرة طبريا الغربي، وقد شكل موقع طبريا منذ إنشائها مركزا تجاريا وعسكرياً وسياحياً هاماً، فطبريا تقع على الطريق التجاري الذي يبدأ من دمشق وطبريا واللجون وقلنسوة واللد واسدود وغزة ورفح وسيناء فمصر، وكانت العملة الطبرانية هي العملة المتداولة عند عرب الجاهلية، واستمرت حتى جاء خالد بن الوليد وأمر بضرب النقود الإسلامية وكذلك وجود الحمامات في العهد الروماني زاد من أهمية موقع طبريا . 
وقد أطلق الحاكم الروماني هيروديوس انتيباس اسم طبريا على المدينة إكراما للامبراطور الروماني طيباريوس بعد أن بنيت هذه المدينة في عهده في القرن الأول الميلادي. 








طبريا عبر التاريخ : بعد بناء مدينة طبريا ، لاقت هذه المدينة ازدهاراً خصوصاً بعد اهتمام هيدوروس بها، حيث رأى فيها الموقع الدفاعي الوحيد حول البحيرة وهذا هو السبب هو الذي دفع هيرودس لبناء قلعة قرب شاطئ البحيرة، بالإضافة الى ذلك قرب طبريا من الحمامات الرومانية التي اهتم بها الرومان كثيراً ، حيث أضفت رونقاً على أهمية المدينة بعد إنشائها . 
في عام 13هـ-634م سيطر المسلمون بقيادة شرحبيل بن حسنة على المدينة وأصبحت عاصمة لجند الأردن وسكنت من قبل عدد من القبائل العربية. 
أثناء الحملات الصليبية قام تنكرد باحتلال المدينة بأمر من غودفري وبعد أن هرب سكانها المسلمون منها، قام بتحصينها حتى تكون مركزاً لإماراته، وفي عام 583هـ-1187م، تمكن صلاح الدين الأيوبي من استعادة المدينة بعد انتصاره على الصليبيين في موقعة حطين إلا أن الصليبيين تمكنوا من السيطرة على المدينة مرة أخرى بعد أن سلمها لهم الملك الصالح إسماعيل والي دمشق مقابل وقوفهم معه ضد ملك مصر الصالح أيوب والناصر داوود في الأردن عام 1240م. 


وفي عام 1247م تمكن المسلمون من استرداد المدينة إلا أنها فقدت الكثير من عمرانها وأهميتها بفعل التدمير الهائل الذي لحق بها من جراء الغزوات الصليبية والمغولية، وهذا جعل المدينة تشرف على الاندثار لتحل محلها بيسان وحطين. 


في عام 1517م، تمكن العثمانيون من السيطرة على المدينة ثم حكمت من قبل ظاهر العمر والي صيدا عام 1730، وقد أصبحت طبريا في العهد العثماني مركزاً لقضاء طبريا أحد الأقضية الأربعة التي يتكون منها قضاء عكا. 


اندثرت أهمية مدينة طبريا بعد ذلك، وفي عام 1799 استولى عليها نابليون بونابرت أثناء حملته على مصر والشام، ثم خضعت للحكم المصري بعد ذلك، وازدهرت فأصلحت حماماتها وبدأت تستقبل الزائرين من خارج البلاد للاستشفاء بمياهها المعدنية ثم حل بالمدينة دمار هائل بسبب الزلزال الذي أصاب المدينة في مطلع عام 1837 وكانت طبريا تعرضت لسلسلة من الزلازل في أعوام 1204-1212-1402-1546-1656-1666-1759-1837-1890. 


وبعد وقوع فلسطين تحت الانتداب البريطاني وجه اليهود أنظارهم الى طبريا حيث بدأت أفواج اليهود بالتوافد والاستقرار فيها .

----------


## خنساء فلسطين



----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرى قضاء طبريا المهدمة
غور أبو شوشة
تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة طبريا وتبعد عنها 5كم، هدمت عام 1948م وضمت أراضيها المسلوبة والبالغة مساحتها 9000 دونم إلى (كيبوتس جينو سار) الذي أنشئ عام 1937م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1945م حوالي 1240 نسمة . 

حدثا
تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة طبريا وتبعد عنها 5كم، هدمت عام 1948م وضمت أراضيها المسلوبة والبالغة مساحتها 10300 دونم إلى (موشاف كفار كيش) الذي أنشئ عام 1937م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922 حوالي 333 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 368 نسمة وعام 1945م حوالي 520 نسمة . 

حطين
تقع إلى الغرب من مدينة طبريا على بعد 9كم منها، شرد أهلها وسلبت أراضيها عام 1948م ومساحة أراضيها تقدر بحوالي 22800 دونم، وعلى أراضيها وقعت معركة حطين عام 1187م، بين صلاح الدين الأيوبي والصليبيين، كما أن مقام النبي شعيب يقع قريب منها، أقامت سلطات الاحتلال على أراضيها مستوطنة (موشاف كفار حطيم)، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 889 نسمة ارتفع إلى 1190 نسمة عام 1945م . 

الحمة
وهي قرية تشتهر بينابيعها الحارة والكبريتية، تقع على نهر اليرموك، وإلى الجنوب من طبريا وعلى بعد 22 كم منها، دمرت القرية عام 1951 م وسلبت أراضيها البالغة مساحتها 10700 دونم، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1931م حوالي 172 نسمة ارتفع إلى 290 نسمة عام 1945م . 

الدلهمية
تقع إلى الجنوب والجنوب الشرقي من طبريا بمحاذاة نهر الأردن، بلغت مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 2500 دونم، مقام عليها مستوطنة (كيبوتس أشدود يعقوب) عام 1935م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 976 نسمة بما فيها سكان الحمة و40 يهودياً وفي عام 1931م بلغ حوالي 1900 نسمة ارتفع إلى 2460 نسمة عام 1945 . 

سمرا
تقع إلى الجنوب الشرقي من طبريا وتبعد 2كم منها، وإلى الشمال الشرقي من سمخ، بلغت مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 12600 دونم، مقام عليها مستوطنة (كيبوتس أهارون) عام 1949م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 157 نسمة وفي عام 1931م بلغ حوالي 237 نسمة ارتفع إلى 290 نسمة عام 1945 . 

الشجرة
تقع إلى الغرب من مدينة طبريا وتبعد عنها 37كم، بلغت مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 3700 دونم، مقام عليها مستوطنة (موشاف إيلانيا "شجرة") عام 1902م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 543 نسمة وفي عام 1931م بلغ حوالي 584 نسمة ارتفع إلى 770 نسمة عام 1945م . 

الطابغة
تقع إلى الشمال من طبريا على بعد 13كم منها، تقع على بحيرة طبريا، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 5400 دونم، أقيمت عليها مستوطنة (طابغة)، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922 م حوالي 175 نسمة وفي عام 1931م بلغ حوالي 245 نسمة بما فيهم سكان (خان المنبه) وعام 1945م حوالي 330 نسمة، واحتل مساكنهم اليهود المهاجرين وتم الاستيلاء على أراضيهم والآن هي مدينة يهودية تسمى (تيفيريا)، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1945م حوالي 5700 نسمة من السكان العرب وحوالي 5600 من السكان اليهود . 

عولم
تقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من طبريا وتبعد عنها 26كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 11000 دونم، وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 496 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 555 نسمة ارتفع إلى 720 نسمة عام 1945م . 

كفر سبت
تقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من طبريا وتبعد عنها 21كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 4700 دونم، وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 247 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 340 نسمة ارتفع إلى 480 نسمة عام 1945م . 

لوبية
تقع إلى الغرب من طبريا وتبعد عنها 9كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 39600 دونم، أقيم على أراضيها مستوطنة (موشاف لافي) عام 1948م، وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 1712 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 1850 نسمة ارتفع إلى 2350 نسمة عام 1945م . 

المجدل
وهي قرية مريم المجدلية، تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من طبريا وعلى شواطئ البحيرة، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 103 دونمات، أقيمت على أراضيها مستوطنة (موشاف مجدل) وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 210 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 284 نسمة ارتفع إلى 360 نسمة عام 1945م . 

معذر
تقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من طبريا على بعد 22كم منها، بلغت مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة حوالي 6300 دونم، عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 347 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 359 نسمة ارتفع إلى 480 نسمة عام 1945م . 

عرب المنارة
وهي قرية تقع إلى الجنوب من طبريا وتبعد عنها 9كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 5400 دونم، وأقيم عليها مستوطنة (موشاف سارجونه) عام 1939م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 121 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 214 نسمة ارتفع إلى 490 نسمة عام 1945 م . 

ناصر الدين
تقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من مدينة طبريا على بعد 7كم منها، بتاريخ 13 نيسان 1948 دخل القرية أفراد من عصابة (أرجون) الإرهابية اليهودية متنكرين بثياب فلسطينية، وقد استقبلهم أهلها وفاجئوهم بإطلاق النار عليهم وقتلوا من السكان 70 نسمة منهم الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ وولوا هاربين، وبعد ذلك احتلت القرية وسلبت أراضيها البالغة مساحتها 5400 دونم، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 109 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 179 نسمة انخفض إلى 90 نسمة عام 1945م بعد احتلالها أصبح اسمها (زورعيم) . 

النقيب
تقع إلى الشرق من شاطئ بحيرة طبريا وشرق مدينة طبريا وتبعد عنها 8كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 3200 دونم، أقيم عليها مستوطنة (كيبوتس عين جيف) عام1937م، بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 103 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 287 نسمة ارتفع إلى 320 نسمة عام 1945م . 

نِمرين
تقع إلى الغرب من طبريا وتبعد عنها 19كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 8800 دونم، وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 273 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 316 نسمة ارتفع إلى 320 نسمة عام 1945م. 

العُبيدية
تقع قرب سمخ وجنوب بحيرة طبريا، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 5200 دونم، وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 436 نسمة وعام 1931م حوالي 625 نسمة ارتفع إلى 870 نسمة عام 1945م . 

ياقوق
تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من طبريا وعلى الحدود مع قضاء صفد وتبعد عن مدينة صفد 11كم، مساحة أراضيها المسلوبة 4300 دونم، أقيم على أراضيها مستوطنة (كيبوتس حوكوك) وبلغ عدد سكانها عام 1922م حوالي 494 نسمة بما فيهم عرب المواشي وعام 1931م حوالي 153 نسمة ارتفع إلى 210 نسمة عام 1945م

----------


## BeisaN

*مدينة بيت لحم*
*الموقع والتسمية*

*تقع مدينة بيت لحم بين مدينتي الخليل والقدس عند التقاء دائرة عرض 31.42ْ شمالاً وخط طول ْ35.12 شرقاً، وتمتد على هضبتين يصل أعلاها إلى 750م فوق مستوى سطح البحر، وهي جزء من الجبال والهضاب الوسطى في فلسطين التي تنتشر موازية لغور الأردن والبحر الميت.


وتشير رسائل تل العمارنة إلى أن اسم بيت لحم يرجع إلى اسم مدينة جنوب القدس عرفت باسم بيت ايلو لاهاما أي بيت الإله لاهاما أو لاخاما، وهو إله القوت والطعام عند الكنعانيين، وكانت تعني عند الآراميين بيت الخبز، ومن هنا جاءت التسمية، ولبيت لحم أيضاً اسما قديما هو أفرات أو أفراته وهي كلمة آرامية تعني الخصيب والثمار. 
*
*
بيت لحم عبر التاريخ :*
*مدينة بيت لحم مدينة كنعانية قديمة سكنها الكنعانيون حوالي سنة2000 قبل الميلاد، ثم توالت عليها مجموعات من القبائل مختلفة في معتقداتها الروحية، وكانت غالباً في حالة من الصراع والتناحر فيما بينها، ومن بين هذه القبائل القبائل اليهودية الكنعانية، وهي قبائل لا تربطها بالصهيونية الحالية أي روابط تاريخية أو عقائدية، لأن مسألة الشعوب والأمم جاءت في حقب متأخرة من مراحل التاريخ البشري بعد أن أقيمت الدول ورسمت الحدود وتطورت الأوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، ولقد مر بالمدينة يعقوب عليه السلام.*


*وقام بدفن زوجته التي توفيت هناك ويعتقد أن قبرها موجود عند منطقة قبر راحيل، ولد فيها النبي داود واستخدمها النبي سليمان مصيفاً له.*

صورة لقبر راحيل على مشارف المدينة

*وقد نالت بيت لحم شهرتها العالمية بعد ميلاد المسيح.*

غضون الاحتفال بعيد الفصح من برج كنيسة المهد-1900


*في القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد تمكن الفلسطينيون من دخول المدينة بعد أن قتلوا شاوؤل، ثم تمكن داود عليه السلام من استرداد المدينة، وتولى بعده الحكم ابنه رحبعام الذي حوصر في المدينة عام 937 ق.م، ثم بعد ذلك دخلت بيت لحم تحت الحكم الروماني، حيث بنى فيها الحاكم الروماني هيرودوس قلعة يلجأ إليها زمن الحرب ثم بنى فيها الإمبراطور الروماني عام 103 م معبداً للإله ادونيس فوق كهف السيد المسيح، ويقال أن هذا الإمبراطور قد اعتنق المسيحية سراً، وخشي على الكهف أن يندثر قبل أن تنتشر الديانة المسيحية، وفي عام 314 م أمر الإمبراطور الروماني قسطنطين بحرية العبادة والأديان.


وفي عام 330 م قامت الامبراطورة هيلانة ببناء كنيسة المهد في بيت لحم وكنيسة القيامة في القدس، ثم تعرضت كنيسة المهد للهدم على يد السومريين، فجاء الإمبراطور جوستينان الأول وقام ببناء الكنسية من جديد، كما بنى سوراً حول المدينة وبقي هذا السور موجوداً حتى عام 1448م، حيث أمر السلطان المملوكي بهدمه، أما الكنيسة فباقيه إلى اليوم.
تعرضت المدينة إلى الغزو الفارسي عام 614م، ولم يهدموا الكنيسة لوجود صورة للمجوس وهم ساجدون أمام السيد المسيح على لوحة من الفسيفاء.


في سنة 648م دخلت المدنية تحت الحكم الإسلامي، وزارها الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب وصلى داخل كنيسة المهد، وكتب سجلاً للبطريرك صفرونيوس بأن لا يصلى في هذا الموضع من المسلمين إلا رجلاً بعد رجل، ولا يجمع فيها صلاة ولا يؤذن فيها ولا يغير فيها شئ.*


*وعاش أبناء الديانتين المسيحية والإسلامية في هذه المدينة بروح من الإخاء والتعاون وتمارس كل فيهما شعائرها الدينية ونشاطاتها الاقتصادية الاجتماعية على الرغم من أن المدينة تعرضت لفترات من المد والجزر حسب الحكم القائم، ومن أكثر العهود ازدهاراً بالنسبة لبيت لحم هو زمن هارون الرشيد 786-809م والدولة الفاطمية 952-1094م، حيث راجت التجارة وتيسرت الحرية والأمن ورممت الكنائس وأماكن العبادة.
*

ميدان أو ساحة كنيسة المهد. جامع عمر ابن الخطاب يظهر في الصورة


*في 6/6/1099 دخلت المدينة تحت الحكم الصليبي بعد أن دخلها الجيش الصليبي بقيادة تنكرد فدمر المدينة واحرقها ولم يتبق منها إلا كنيسة المهد، وقد دام الحكم الصليبي لبيت لحم حتى عام 1187 حيث عادت بيت لحم لاصحابها بعد انتصار المسلمين بقيادة صلاح الدين الأيوبي على الصليبين في معركة حطين.


وفي عام 1229 عادت مدينة بيت لحم لحكم الصليبين بموجب الاتفاقية التي وقعت بين ممثلي الخليفة الكامل فخر الدين وأمير أربيل صلاح الدين وممثلي الإمبراطور فريدريك.


وفي عام 1244 تمكن المسلمون بقيادة نجم الدين من استعادة المدينة بشكل نهائي، قام بعدها الظاهر بيبرس بدخول المدينة عام 1263 ودمرا أبراجها وهدم أسوارها، وفي عام 1517 دخلت المدينة تحت الحكم العثماني، وبعد تطور وسائل النقل والمواصلات تحولت المدينة إلى مركز جذب هام للحجاج القادمين من أوروبا وانعكست أثاره على الأوضاع في المدينة وازدهرت صناعة الصوف والخزف وغيرها إلا أن سوء الأوضاع الاقتصادية دفع بالكثير من أبناء المدينة إلى الهجرة خارجها.


وفي عام 1917 دخلت بيت لحم مع باقي مدن فلسطين تحت النفوذ البريطاني بعد هزيمة تركيا في الحرب العالمية الأولى واتخذها الإنجليز مركزاً لضرب الثوار الفلسطينيين الذين قاوموا الاحتلال الإنجليزي والعصابات الصهيونية.


في 27/3/1948 نشبت في موقع الدهيشه ببيت لحم معركة كبيرة بين الثوار الفلسطينيين والمستوطنين الصهانية الذين كانوا يتكونون من 250 عسكرياً و 54 سيارة تدعمهم 4 مصفحات، وتمكن الثوار الفلسطينيون من التغلب عليهم وأجبروهم على الاستسلام، وفي أعقاب حرب عام 1948 وأجبار أكثر من مليون فلسطيني على الهجرة من ديارهم، لجأ إلى المدينة قرابة الخمسة ألاف استقروا في ثلاثة مخيمات هي: الدهيشه وعايدة والعزة وفي عام 1949 دخلت بيت لحم تحت الحكم الإداري بعد توقيع اتفاقية الهدنة لعام 1949، واستمرت كذلك حتى عام 1967 عندما وقعت تحت الاحتلال الإسرائي*


*السكان والنشاط الاقتصادي:*
*بلغ عدد السكان مدينة بيت لحم 6658 نسمة حسب إحصاء عام 1922، ارتفع إلى 7320 حسب إحصاء عام 1931 وقدر عدد السكان بـ 9780 نسمة عام 1948 ارتفع إلى 14860 نسمة عام 1949 بعد لجوء أعداد كبيرة من اللاجئين الفلسطينيين إليها وأخذ سكان المدينة في التزايد فيما بعد ، ثم تعرض سكان المدينة إلى الانخفاض عام 1967.
وقد مارس السكان العديد من الأنشطة الزراعية والصناعية والسياحة (للتفاصيل ارجع إلى الملف الجغرافي المحافظات الفلسطينية- بيت لحم).*

*النشاط الثقافي :*
*نالت بيت لحم قسطاً وافراً من التعليم منذ زمن بعيد أقيمت أولى المدارس فيها منذ أكثر من 200عام وذلك بسبب الطابع الديني الغالب على المدينة ووجود ارساليات واديرة قامت الكثير من المدارس الخاصة منذ زمن بعيد، وتطور التعليم حيث وصل عدد المدارس عام 1978 إلى 31 مدرسة يدرس فيها 8300 طالب.
كما أقيمت في المدينة جامعة بيت لحم لتضم عدداً من الكليات لتعليم العلوم والأداب والتمريض والمعلمين والفنادق*

*معالم المدينة
*
*مازالت المدينة القديمة ماثلة الآن للعيان، وهي ذات الأبنية القديمة المبنية من الحجر الكلس والأبواب والنوافذ ذات الأقواس، والمباني فيها ملتصقة بعضها، وهي مقسمة إلى حارات، كل حارة تشكل كتلة ملتصقة لكي يسهل الدفاع عنها ثم غزت المباني الحديثة المدينة.
ومن أبرز معالم المدينة:

1. كنيسة المهد التي أنشأتها الإمبراطورة هيلانة عام 335م ودمرت عام 529م على يد السومريين ثم أعيد بناؤها على يد الأمبراطور جوستينيان الأول لتبقى إلى يومنا هذا وهي مقسمة إلى ثلاثة أقسام صدر الكنيسة والقسم الأمامي ومغارة المهد.*


*2. كنيسة القديسة كاترينا أقيمت في القرن الثاني عشر وتم توسيعها عدة مرات ويقام فيها الاحتفالات السنوية بعيد الميلاد.*


3*. دير القديس ثيوذوسيوس شرق بيت ساحور وأقيم عام 476م .

4. جامعة بيت لحم.*


*5. قبر راحيل.*

----------


## عيون فلسطينية

تحيه لفلسطين ولجميع اعضاء المنتدى ، اعلن من هنا عن انضمامي اليكم

----------


## العالي عالي

موضوع اكتر من رائع واتمني ان يتم تثبت الموضوع 

الله يعطيكي العافية اختي الكريمة

----------


## روان

للرفع ..........من جديد

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

سلسلة القرى الفلسطينية المدمرة( قرى بني حسن - قرية صطاف) 


قرية إدنا 


إدنا وهي (بلدة) 
بلدة عربية تقع على مسافة نحو 13 كم إلى الغرب – الشمال الغربي من الخليل. وتربطها طريق معبدة بكل من الخليل وترقوميا ودير نخاس وبيت جبرين. وتربطها طريق معبدة أخرى بخربة بيت عوا، ويربطها درب ممهد بالدوايمة والقبيبة. 
نشأت إدنا على موقع مدينة "أشنه" الكنعانية، وعرفت باسمها الحالي منذ عهد الرومان. وترتفع 450 – 510 م فوق سطح البحر. تنحدر أراضيها الجبلية نحو الشمال الغربي حث يمر أحد روافد وادي زيتا من طرفها الشمالي الشرقي، ويمر وادي الدوايمة أحد روافد وادي القبيبة في أراضيها الجنوبية.
تتألف إدنا من بيوت مبنية من الطين أو الإسمنت أو الحجر، وتخترقها طريق ترقوميا – الدوايمة من وسطها، وتؤلف الشارع الرئيس في البلدة. 
وعلى جانبي هذا الشارع بعض المحلات التجارية والمرافق العامة. يتخذ مخططها شكل المستطيل، وتبدو البيوت متجمعة متلاصقة في الجزء الشمالي من البلدة، في حين تتباعد في تجمعات سكنية في الجزء الجنوبي منها، على أكثر البيوت تتركز في الجزء الشمالي. وتشتمل البلدة على جامعن وثلاث مدارس ابتدائية وإعدادية للبنين والبنات، وعيادة صحية، ومركز لتغذية الأطفال تابع لوكالة غوث اللاجئين ، وتشرب البلدة من الآبار الموجودة في غربها وشمالها. 
بلغت مساحة البلدة في عام 1945 نحو 153 دونماً. لكن إزدياد عدد سكانها، ولا سيما الازدياد الناجم عن استطيان بعض اللاجئين الفلسطينيين، أدى إلى امتداد العمران نحو الجنوب ونحو الشمال وحتى وصلت مساحتها عام 1980 إلى 300 دونم. 
لبلدة إدنا أراض واسعة مساحتها 34,112 دونماً، منها 16 دونماً للطرق والأودية. وتحيط بالبلدة بساتين الأشجار المثمرة كالزيتون الذي يحتل المكانة الأولى بين الأشجار المثمرة والعنب والتين وتزرع الحبوب والخضر أيضاً في الأراضي المنبسطة وفي بطون الأودية . تعتمد الزراعة على مياه الأمطار. وتنمو الأعشاب الطبيعية على المرتفعات الجبلية وتستخدم لرعي المواشي، ولا سيما الأغنام والماعز. 
بلغ عدد سكان إدنا في عام 1922 نحو 1,300 نسمة، إزدادوا في عام 1931 إلى 1,190 نسمة. وفي تعداد 1961 وصل عددهم إلى نحو 3,568 نسمة ويقدر عددهم سنة 1980 بنحو 5,500 نسمة

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية إذنبة إذنبة (قرية)
قرية عربية تقع في أقصى جنوب قضاء الرملة متاخمة لحدود قضاء الخليل في منتصف الطريق بين قريتي التينة ومغلّس. 
نشأت إذنبة فوق رقعة متموجة من الأرض الانتقالية بين المرتفعات الجبلية شرقاً والسهل الساحلي غرباً. 
وترتفع قرابة 150 م فوق سطح البحر وقد عرفت إذنبة في العهد الروماني باسم دانب.
كانت منازلها مندمجة، مبنية من الطوب والحجر. وقد ظلت مساحتها صغيرة ونموها العمراني بطيئاص، إذ لم تتجاوز مساحتها 25 دونماً، ولم تضم أكثر من 100 بيت. 
تحيط بالقرية مجموعة خرب أثرية، مثل خربة المنسية وخربة دير النعمان وخربة الشيخ داوود وتدل هذه الآثار الغنية على أن منطقة إذنبة كانت في الماضي معمورة بالسكان. 
بلغت مساحة أراضي إذنبة 8,103 دونمات، منها 149 دونماً للطرق والأودية، و1,083 دونماص امتلكها الصهيونيون. وتشتهر أراضيها بغنى مراعيها لتوافر الأعشاب في الربيع، وبصلاحها لزراعة الأشجار المثمرة والحبوب. 
أهم الغلات الزراعية في القرية الزيتون والحيوب .
نما عدد سكان إذنبة من 275 نسمة عام 1922 إلى 345 نسمة 1931 وإلى 490 نسمة عام 1945. وقد عمل معظم السكان في الزراعة والرعي وتربية المواشي والدواجن. لكن إنتاج الأرض كان ضعيفاً نسبياً لوجود الحجارة الصغيرة في التربة من جهة ، والاعتماد الزراعة على الأمطار التي تتفاوت كمياتها من عام لآخر.
تعرضت إذنبة عام 1948 للعدوان الصهيوني فغادرها سكانها وقد دمرها الصهيونيون وأقاموا عام 1955 على بقاياها مستعمرة "هاروبيت"

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أريحا 
أريحا (مدينة)
أريحا مدينة القمر أو مدينة النخيل أو هدية أنطونيوس لكيلوبترا. أريحا من أقدم مدن العالم (10.000) سنة قبل الميلاد، فيها تحول الإنسان من الإنسان البدائي إلى الإنسان المقيم وتحول من الإنسان الصياد إلى الإنسان المزارع وهذا ما أثبتته جميع الحفريات التي تمت في مدينة أريحا القديمة "تل السلطان" في أوائل القرن العشرين، حيث اندثرت المدينة نتيجة الغزوات والزلازل والحرائق مرة بعد مرة. وتقع أريحا القديمة "تل السلطان" على بعد 2 كم عن مركز أريحا الجديدة. 
أما الآثار التي تم اكتشافها في مدينة أريحا القديمة فهي عبارة عن تلة خلابة جميلة تطل على أريحا الجديدة، إضافة إلى سلم (درج) الأقدم في العالم، وأيضاً منزل بيضاوي ضخم، وبرج للدفاع والمراقبة. 
أما العصور التاريخية التي مرت بها المدينة فهي: 
- ما قبل العصر الفخاري أو الينوليثي الأول عام 6800 قبل الميلاد. 
- ما قبل العصر الفخاري أو الينوليثي الثاني عام 5500 قبل الميلاد. 
- العصر الينوليثي المتأخر ما بين 5000 - 4000 قبل الميلاد. 
- العصر البرونزي. 
أما الأقوام التي سكنت أريحا: 
- العموريون الذين أقاموا على سطح التل في أوائل العصر البرونزي الأوسط. 
- ثم تلاهم الهكسوس أو ملوك الرعاة عام 1750 قبل الميلاد. 
- وقد أديرت أريحا كمركز إداري للفرس في القرن السادس قبل الميلاد وأصبحت ملاذ ملكي وقت الكسندر الأكبر في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد. 
- وقد ظهرت أول حكومة منظمة زمن الكنعانين وهم أقوام هاجرت من بلاد العرب إلى سوريا الطبيعية. وكانت أريحا من أهم مدنهم، وقد بنوا في فلسطين (111) قرية ومدينة، ولهم حضارة عربية كبيرة حيث بنوا القلاع والأسوار العظيمة واستخدموا الآنية والمواعين من النحاس والحديد والفضة والذهب. 
- وفي أوائل القرن الثالث عشر غزا العبرانيون فلسطين حيث خرجوا من مصر وقضوا عدة سنوات في سيناء وفي منطقة شبه جزيرة العرب وابتدأوا بمهاجمة شرق الأردن حيث عبروا وادي الأردن على الأقدام من تلال مؤاب في الضفة الشرقية فأقاموا مخيم (آبل شتيم) ومن هناك غزوا فلسطين بقيادة يشوع بن نون بعد خروجهم من مصر بأربعين سنة واقترفوا في أريحا مجزرة كبيرة، فقد أهلك ساكنوها عن بكرة أبيهم (مائتي ألف نسمة) في عهد يشوع بن نون ودمرت المدينة، وفقاً لما جاء في الكتاب المقدس يشوع 6، 12، 13، من الأصحاح 1- 24 - 33-34. 
- وازدهرت أريحا في عهد الرومان فشقوا القنوات وصدروا التمر، واكتسبت أريحا أهمية كبيرة في عهد السميح عليه السلام، إذ زارها المسيح نفسه وأبرأ فيها عيون أعميين وهما بريتماوس ورفقيه وزار فيها زكا العشار في بيته، وانتشرت المسيحية في المدينة في عهد قسطنطين الكبير 306 -337 بواسطة الرهبان والنساك الذين كانوا يقيمون في الأديرة والكنائس. 
- ودخلت أريحا في حكم العرب المسلمين في القرن السابع الميلادي، وكانت في صدر الإسلام مدينة الغور وأهلها قوم من قيس وبها جماعة من قريش. وأخرج الرسول الرسول (ص) اليهود من المدينة لطغيانهم إلى الشام وأذرعات وأريحا. وفي نهاية الفتوحات الإسلامية أصبحت إحدى المدن لجند فلسطين. 
- ولما أغار الصلبيون على فلسطين قضوا على التقسيم الإداري المذكور (جند فلسطين) وكانت أريحا تابعة لبطريركية القدس وكان الرهبان يفلحون أرضها، مما جعل أرنولد الصليبي يدفعها مهراً لأبنة أخيه "ايما" من يوستاي حتى تصبح خاضعة له وأصبحت مركزاً للجيش الملكي الصليبي بقيادة ريموند لصد هجمات الأيوبيين المسلمين، وبمقدم صلاح الدين أنسحب الصليبيون من أريحا حيث حررها مع بقية المدن الفلسطينة باستثناء عكا. 
- وصارت المدينة زمن المماليك قرية صغيرة وهي إقطاع لمن يكون نائباً في القدس الشريف. 
- وأثناء الحكم العثماني رفعت درجة أريحا من قرية إلى ناحية يقيم فيها حاكم يدعى المدير يتولى إدارتها وإدارة البدو والقرى المجاورة من متصرف القدس، وكانت الناحية الخامسة التي يتألف منها قضاء القدس. 
- وفي عام 1920 أصبحت فلسطين تحت الانتداب البريطاني ، ومن ضمن مدنها أريحا بالطبع. 
- في عام 1947، أصدرت الأمم المتحدة قرار لتقسيم فلسطين إلى دولتين منفصلتين عربية ويهودية، وقد خضعت أريحا تحت السيطرة العربية. وبعد فترة قصيرة من إعلان اسرائيل استقلالها عام 1948، نشبت حرب بين الدول العربية واسرائيل، وتعرف هذه الحرب بالحرب العربية الاسرائيلية الأولى، والتي استمرت حتى عام 1949. ونتج عن هذه الحرب اقتلاع الفلسطينين من أراضيهم وبيوتهم ومصادرة ممتلكاتهم وتشريدهم إلى المخيمات وقد تدفق إلى أريحا الآف اللاجئين المشردين من بيوتهم وأراضيهم. ونتيجة لهذا التدفق الكبير من السكان الفلسطينيين ارتفع عدد السكان في أريحا ليصل إلى 120.000 ألف نسمة وازدهر اقتصادها في ذلك الوقت. 
- ومنذ عام 1949 وحتى عام 1967، كانت أريحا تحت الحكم الأردني. 
- بعد حرب الأيام الستة عام 1967، أريحا وباقي المدن الفلسطينية في الضفة الغربية احتلت من قبل جيش الاحتلال الاسرائيلي. 
- في عام 1993 وقعت منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية واسرائيل اتفاقية إعلان مبادئ، واختيرت أريحا كنقطة بداية للحكم الذاتي الفلطسيني في الضفة الغربية. 
- في شهر أيار مايو عام 1994، وقعت اتفاقية تطبيق في القاهرة حددت تفاصيل نقل السلطة من إدارة الجيش الاسرائيلي إلى السلطة الفلسطينية، وفقاً لهذه الاتفاقية فإن السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية مسؤولة عن إدارة الشؤون الفلسطينية في مدينة أريحا والتي تتضمن مدينة 
أريحا

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أسدود

وهي (اشدود) الكنعانية بمعنى قوة أو حِصن. تقع على الطريق بين يافا وغزة على مسافة 35كم. إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة غزة. وترتفع 42م عن سطح البحر. تبلغ مساحة اراضيها 47871 دونماً. وتحيط بها · أراضي قرى عرب صقير · والبطاني. · وبيت داراس. · وحمامة. · وبشيت. وقُدر عدد سكانها · عام 1922 حوالي (2566) نسمة. · وفي عام 1945 (4630) نسمة. تُعتبر القرية ذات موقع أثري تحتوي على مزار سلمان الفارسي (والمسجد). ومزار المتبولي. وفيها مجموعة خرب أهمها : بئر الجواخدار. وخربة الوديات. وخربة ياسين. وجسر اسدود. وتل مُرة. وأبو جويعد. وظهرات التوتة أو الزرنوق. وصنداحنة. قامت المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة بهدم القرية وتشريد أهلها البالغ عددهم عام 48 (5359) نسمة. وكان ذلك في 28/10/1948 ويبلغ مجموع اللاجئين من هذه القرية في عام 1998 حوالي (32911) نسمة. واقاموا على أرضيها مستعمرة (سدي أوزياهو). ومستعمرة (شيتوليم). ومستعمر بني داراوم. ومستعمرة (جان هاداروم). 
أهم منتجاتها الزراعية الحبوب والفواكه وبخاصة الحمضيات والعنب والتين والقمح، وكانت الزراعة هي الحرفة الرئيسية للسكان. تتلوها حرفة التجارة إذ كان يقام في أسدود كل يوم أربعاء سوق يؤمها سكان القرى المجاورة 

القرية القادمة الأشرفية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما شاء الله .. معلومات كامله.. مشكورين .. و بتمنا من المشرف المعني تثبيت الموضوع للاهميه

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قررية الأشرفية 


قرية الأشرفية
بمعنى ارتفع أو أشرف . وتقع إلى الجنوب الغربي من مدينة بيسان قرب الحدود الإدارية مع قضاء جنين. وتبعد عنها 5كم. وتنخفض (114م) عن سطح البحر. تبلغ مساحة أراضيها (6711) دونماً منها 123 دونماً للطرق والأودية، و 1,293 دونماً تسربت إلى الصهيونيين ، ومعظم هذه الأراضي مزروع لتوفر مياه الأمطار والينابيع . وتحيط بها · أراضي قرى جلبون · وتل الشوك · وفرونة · والحمراء. قُدر عدد سكانها · عام 1922 حوالي (136) نسمة. · وفي عام 1945 (230) نسمة. قامت المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة بهدم القرية وتشريد أهلها البالغ عددهم عام 48 حوالي (267) نسمة. وكان ذلك في 12/5/1948. ويبلغ مجموع اللاجئين من هذه القرية في عام 1998 حوالي (1638) نسمة 


القرية القادمة قرية إشوع

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية إشوع
تقع إلى الغرب من مدينة القدس، وتبعد عنها حوالي 27كم. وترتفع حوالي 30 متراً عن سطح البحر، وتقوم القرية على موقع مدينة (اشتأول) الكنعانية، وتعني السؤال. بلغت مساحة اراضيها حوالي 5522 دونماً وجميعها ملكاً للعرب. وتحيط بها:- · اراضي قرى عسلين. · بيت محسير. · كسلا، صرعة. قُدّر عدد سكانها:- · عام 1922 حوالي (379) نسمة. · وفي عام 1945 حوالي (620) نسمة. وتُعد القرية ذات موقع أثري يحتوي على أساسات، كما تحيط بها خرب أثرية ، تحتوي على أنقاض جدران ، ومغر، وصهاريج منقورة في الصخر، وبقايا بناء قديم، ومعصرة. قامت المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة بهدم القرية وتشريد أهلها البالغ عددهم عام 1948 حوالي (719) نسمة، وكان ذلك في 18/7/1948. وعلى أنقاضها أقام الصهاينة مستعمرة (هارتون)، و(اشتاؤول) عام 1949. ويبلغ عدد اللاجئين من القرية في عام 1998 حوالي (5522) نسمة. 
معظم بيوتها من الحجر واتخذ مخططها التنظيمي شكل النجمة إذا امتدت المباني على محور مسايرة للطرق المتفرعة عن القرية. وكان نموها العمراني يتجه نحو الجنوب.
اشتملت إشوع على بعض الدكاكين وعلى مسجد ومدرسة إبتدائية ، وكانت تحتوي على بعض الآثار القديمة، وفي شمالي القرية عين اشوع التي اعتمد عليها الاهالي لتزويدهم بمياه الشرب إلى جانب اعتمادهم على مياه بعض العيون الصغيرة المجاورة، وعلى آبار الجمع.

القرية القادمة 
قرية إفرت

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية إفرت

هي قرية عربية من قرى عكا مجاورة للحدود اللبنانية 
ترتفع عن سطح البحر 600م. عرفت في عهد الاحتلال الصليبي باسم "أكرِف" وكانت في العهد العثماني من أعمال صور. 
بلغ مجموع أراضيها 24,722 دونماً ولم يستطع الصهيونيون طوال عهد الانتداب تملك أي جزء منها. ويزرع فيها الزيتون والتين والعنب والتبغ والقمح والشعير . والقسم الأكبر من أراضيها مكسو بإخراج السنديان والصنوبر.
لم يتجاوز عدد سكانهافي نهاية عهد الانتداب البريطاني 500 نسمة، وجميعهم من المسيحيين الكاثوليك، ولم تكن فيها مدرسة حكومية بل كانت هناك مدرسة ابتدائية كاملة تابعة لأسقفية الروم الكاثوليك.
من آثارها أرضيات مرصوفة بالفسيفساء ومدافن منقورة في الصخر وصهاريج وأدوات صوانية.
تمكن الصهاينة من الاستيلاء عليها بعد ستة أشهر من احتلال عكا وذلك في 31/10/1948 وبعد ستة أيام أُمر سكانها بمغادرتها لمدة أسبوعين فقط بحجة أتمام الأعمال العسكرية في تلك المنطقة فغادرها أهلها مكرهين إلى قرية الرامة.
أما عودتهم بعد أسبوع لم تكن إلا سراباً,
وقد استمرت المفاوضات مع السلطة الغاصبة سنة ونصف دون جدوى فتوجهوا إلى محكمة العدل العليا بشكوى طالبين عودتهم للقرية فقررت هذه العودة على أن هذا القرار لم ينفذ وعلى العكس تماماص فقد نسف الجيش الصهيوني جميع البيوت في ليلة عيد ميلاد المسيح من تلك السنة متحدياص بذلك الشعور الديني لهم.
وما زال في هذه القرية المبادة جماعة من شيوخها يراوح عددهم بين 10 و15 نسمة مقيمين في كنيسة القرية إقامة دائمة مستمر حتى يومنا هذا

القرية القادمة قرية أم التوت وأم خالد

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أم التوت وهي قرية مندثرة سنأتي عل ذكرها فيما بعد

قرية أم خالد 
وهي قرية عربية تنسب إلى إمرأة صالحة عاشت ودفنت فيها. تقع القرية على بعد 14 كم غربي مدينة طولكرم. 
وكانت تجاور مدينة نتانيا الصهيونية من الناحية الشرقية وتمر طريق طولكرم – نتانيا المعبدة الرئيسة جنوبيها، لذا فهي محطة على هذه الطريق الحيوية التي تربط شاطيء البحر المتوسط بالسهل الساحلي الفلسطيني .
نشأت القرية فوق بقعة مرتفعة نسبياً من السهل الساحلي الفلسطيني (ارتفاعها 25م فوق سطح البحر) لتتحاشى أخطار الفيضانات في المنطقة من جهة ولتستفيد من عامل الحماية من جهة ثانية ، وقد اشتملت هذه البقعة على آثار كثيرة تعود إلى ما قبل التاريخ وإلى بعض العصور التاريخية، وتضم هذه الآثار بقايا أبراج وقلاع وآبار وخزانات وصهاريج للمياه وأدوات صوانية.بلغت مساحتها 23 دونماً، واتخذ امتدادها شكلاً طولياً من الشمال إلى الجنوب.
تبلغ مساحة الأراضي التابعة للقرية 2,894 دونماً منها 89 دونماً للطرق والأودية ، وتتميز هذه الأراضي بخصبها ورطوبتها وتتوافر المياه الجوفية فيها، لهذا تجود في أراضي أم خالد زراعة البطيخ والحمضيات والخضر والحبوب. وكان فائض الإنتاج الزراعي يصدر إلى طولكرم والقرى المجاورة.
يعود قسم من سكان القرية في أصولهم إلى القرى المجاورة. 
وقد فضلوا الهجرة إلى أم خالد لتوافر فرص العمل الزراعي فيها.
لذا نما عدد سكان القرية من 307 نسمات عام 1922 إلى 970 نسمة عام 1945. 
وقد عمل معظم السكان في الزراعة وتربية المواشي وتصنيع بعض المنتجات الزراعية والحيوانية والزراعية والحيوانية كمشتقات للألبان. 
طرد العدو الصهيوني سكان أم خالد ودمر قريتهم في عام 1948. 
ويعد سنوات امتداد مدينة نتانيا الصهيونية عمرانياً فوق أم خالد.

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية : أم برج (خربة)
قرية عربية تقع إلى الشمال الغربي من مدينة الخليل، وعلى الشمال من طريق الخليل- بيت جبرين، وإلى الشرق من طريق بيت جبرين – باب الواد. وتصلها طرق ممهدة بهاتين الطريقين المؤديتين إلى كل من الخليل وبيت جبرين، وتصلها دروب جبلية ببعض القرى المجاورة مثل دير نخاس ونوبا وفاراس وصوريف وبيت أولا وترقوميا وأم برج من قرى الحدود في الضفة الغربية.
نشأت خربة أم برج فوق رقعة جبلية يمثل المنحدرات الغربية لجبال الخليل. وقد أقيمت فوق تل يرتفع 425م عن سطح البحر ويعد واحداً من التلال التي تمثل القدام الغربية لجبال الخليل. وينحدر سطح التل نحو الشمال والغرب باتجاه مجرى مائي ينتهي إلى وادي دروسيا الذي يتجه نحو الشمال الغربي.
كان أهلها يستقون من مياه ثلاث أبار تقع في الطراف الشمالية للخربة .
وأم برج في الأصل خربة أثرية تحتوي على جدران ومغاور وصهاريج ونقر في الصخور، وتقوم في منطقة تكثر فيها الخرب الأثرية والآبار والكهوف. 
ومن خرابها الواوية ودير الموسى وتل البيضاء والقرما وأم السويد، ومن آبارها بئر السلفة الفوقاني وبئر السلفة التحتاني وبئر هارون.
مساحة أراضي أم برج 13,083 دونماً جميعها ملك لأهلها العرب، وقد استغلت أراضيها في زراعة الحبوب، والأشجار المثمرة كالعنب، والزيتون، واستغل بعضها في رعي المواشي. 
تعتمد الزراعة على الأمطار ويعتمد السكان في معيشتهم على الزراعة وتربية المواشي.
كان في أم برج الفحم نحو 100 نسمة عام 1922، وازداد العدد إلى 140 نسمة في عام 1945، وإلى 250 نسمة عام 1961. وقد قام الصهيونيون إثر احتلالهم الضفة الغربية عام 1967 (حرب 1967) بتدمير مساكن القرية وتشتيت سكانها.

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أم الزينات

قرية عربية تقع جنوب شرق حيفا وتتصل بها بطريق معبدة عبر جبل الكرمل طولها 27 كم وأخرى طولها 24 كم عبر مرج ابن عامر.
تربض القرية فوق قمة شبه مستوية في النهاية الجنوبية لجبل الكرمل على ارتفاع 317 م عن سطح البحر في منطقة تقسيم المياه بين بعض روافد نهر المقطّع وبعض روافد الأودية المتجهة غرباً بحو البحر. ومن آبار القرية بئر النظيف وبئر الشمهوريش في شمالها وبئر الحراميس في جنوبها.
الشكل العام للقرية يشبه مضرب كرة يد تتجه نحو الشمال الشرقي. 
في عام 1931 كان في القرية 209 مساكن حجرية من النوع المندمج، وبلغت مساحة القرية 69 دونماً عام 1945، في حين بلغت مساحة القرية وأراضيها 22,156 دونماً مللك الصهيونيون 51 دونماً منها فقط.
كان عدد سكان القرية 787 نسمة من العرب في عام 1922 ارتفع إلى 1,029 نسمة عام 1931 وإلى 1,470 نسمة عام 1945، أي بزيادة سنوية مقدارها 3,02% بين عامي 1922 و 1931 و 2,59% بين عامي 1931 – 1955. 
وبذا كانت قرية أم الزينات من قرى قضاء حيفا العشر الأولى عدد سكان ومساحة أرض.
كان في المدرسة مدرسة ابتدائية للبنين. وقد اعتمد السكان في معيشتهم على زراعة الحبوب والمحاصيل الحقلية والتربة الزائدة هي التربة الكلسية الطينية أو الطبشورية التي تصلح لزراعة الأشجار المثمرة والزيتون. 
بلغت المساحة المزروعة زيتوناً 1,834 دونماً عام 1943 (أي 8,9% من مساحته في قضاء حيفا) وقد تركزت في شمال شرق وشمال غرب القرية. 
وفي العام المذكور كان فيها أربع معاصر يدوية لاستخراج زيت الزيتون. وإلى جانب الزراعة عمل السكان في تربية المواشي.
شرد الصهيونيون سكان القرية العرب عام 1948 ودمروها وأسسوا في العام التالي موشاف "الياقيم" على بعد نحو كيلو متر واحد جنوبي موقع القرية وقد بلغ عدد سكانه 640 نسمة عام 1970.

القرية القادمة أم الشراشيح ثم أم الشوف (قرى)

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أم الشراشيح (أو قرية عرب البواطي)
هي قرية عربية، تنسب إلى إحدى عشائر عرب الغزاوية التي أنشأت هذه القرية وسكنتها. 
أطلق عليها أيضاً غسم خربة الحكيمية وأم الشراشيح .
وهي تقع إلى الشمال الشرقي من مدينة بيسان .
وتمتد بيوتها على الجانب الشرقي لكل من طريق وخط سكة حديد بيسان – جسر المجامع. وتربطها طرق ممهدة بقرى قيطة وزبعة والعشة والحميدية والشيخ صالح.
أقيمت قرية البواطي فوق رقعة منبسطة من أراضي غور بيسان.
وتنخفض نحو 240متر عن مستوى سطح البحر. وتطل بيوتها على أرض الكتار التي تفصل بين الغور والزور. 
وقد بنيت بيوتها من اللبن والبوص والقصب متباعدة بعضها عن بعض، 
وتوجد بينها بيوت الشعر أحياناً.
تمتد مباني القرية بين حافة الزور شرقاً وخط سكة حديد بيسان _ جسر المجامع غرباً ، وتمتد أيضاً بين وادي الخائن شمالاً ووادي جالودجنوباً .
وأقرب قرية إليها قيطة التي تتجمع بيوتها على جانب طريق بيسان، جسر المجامع. 
وتوجد عدة ينابيع للمياه إلى الجنوب من عرب البواطي، وكانت مياهها تستغل في الشرب ولري المزارع والبساتين.
خلت القرية تقريباً من المرافق والخدمات العامة، لذا اعتمد سكانها على مدينة بيسان المجاورة كمركز تسويقي وإداري وتعليمي لهم. 
وتحتوي البواطي على خربة من جدران متهدمة وأساسات بناء وحجارة.
تبلغ مساحة أراضي قرية عرب البواطي 10,641 دونماً منها 1,305 دونمات امتلكها الصهيونيون، و374 دونماً للطرق والأودية. وقد استثمرت هذه الأراضي في زراعة الحبوب والخضرة وبعد الأشجار المثمرة. واعتمدت على مياه الينابيع والأمطار في إنتاجها. واستثمرت بعض المساحات الصغيرة من هذه الأراضي في الرعي وإقامة برك مائية لتربية الأسماك. 
كان عدد سكان عرب البواطي 348 نسمة في عام 1922. 
وارزداد عددهم في عام 1931 فوصل إلى 461 نسمة، 
كانوا يقيمون في 86 بيتاً . وقدر عددهم في عام 1945 بنحو 520 نسمة . وفي عام 1948 تمكن الصهيونيون من طرد هؤلاء السكان العرب من ديارهم، وهدم بيوتهم، واستثمار أراضيهم في الزراعة الكثيفة المختلطة وتربية السماك.

قرية أم الشوف 

قرية عربية تقع جنوب شرق حيفا وتبعد عنها قرابة 37 كم عن طريق مرج ابن عامر، وعبر صبارين. أما عن الطريق الساحلية فالمسافة بينها وبين حيفا نحو 48 كم.
أنشئت أم الشوف في جبل الكرمل على ارتفاع 130 م عن سطح البحر على سفح يطل نحو الشمال على واد صغير يصب في وادي الغدران أحد روافد نهر الزرقاء، ويلف واد الغدران الحد الشمالي لأراضيها ويفصلها عن أراضي قرية صبارين، 
ومن ينابيع القرية عين أم الشوف في شمالها الشرقي، وعيون طبش في شرقها، وعين الخضيرة في شمالها الغربي.
الامتداد العام إلى للقرية من الجنوب الشرقي إلى الشمال لغربي.
وفي عام 1931 كان فيها 73 بيتاً من الحجارة والإسمنت، أو الحجارة والطين.
وفي عام 1945 بلغت مساحة القرية 21 دونماً ومساحة أراضيها 7,426 دونماً لا يملك الصهيونيون منها شيئاً.
كان في أم الشوف 252 نسمة من العرب في عام 1922، وارتفع العدد إلى 325 نسمة في عام 1931، وإلى 480 نسمة في عام 1945.
ضمت القرية جامعاً، ولم يكن فيها خدمات أخرى، واعتمد السكان على مياه عين أم الشوف في الشرب والأغراض المنزلية. 
قام اقتصاد القرية على الزراعة وتربية المواشي، وأهم المزروعات فيها ، الحبوب بأنواعها.
وفي موسم 24/1943 كان فيها 32 دونماً مزروعة زيتوناً مثمراً تركزت في غرب القرية وفي شمالها الغربي .
شرّد الصهيونيون سكان القرية العرب ودمروها في عام 1948.

القرية القادمة أم عجرة

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية أم عجرة 
تقع مضارب وبيوت أم عجرة إلى الجنوب من مدينة بيسان بانحراف قليل إلى الشرق. وتربطها بكل من بيسان والزرّاعة وطريق معبدة متفرعة عن طريق بيسان – الجفتلك – أريحا الرئيسية المعبدة التي تسير بمحاذاة حافة الغور الغربية. وتربط طرق ترابية ممهدة أم عجرة بالقرى والمواقع المجاورة.
أقيمت مضارب وبيوت أم عجرة فوق بقعة منبسطة من أراضي غور بيسان. ويراوح انخفاضها ما بين 200 و 225 عن سطح البحر. 
وكانت هذه المضارب خالية من المرافق والخدمات العامة، لذا اعتمد السكان على مدينة بيسان للحصول على حاجياتهم وعلى الخدمات المطلوبة. وتركزت معظم المضارب والبيوت بالقرب من أقدام الحافة الغربية لغور بيسان حيث تكثر ينابيع المياه التي استخدمت في الشرب وري المزارع. 
كانت بعض المضارب والبيوت متناثرة داخل المزارع الممتدة نحو الشرق.
وأهم عيون الماء عين نصر الواقعة إلى الغرب من أم عجرة. تروي منها مزارع النخيل والخضرة. وهناك بعض العيون في الخرب القريبة مثل خربة حاج مكة وخربة سرسق. 
توجد بعض التلال الأثرية في أراضيأم عجرة مثل تل السريم وتل الوحش وتل الشيخ سماد الذي يقع إلى الغرب منه مقام الشيخ سماد .
تبلغ مساحة أراضي أم عجرة 6,443 دونماً منها 1,218 دونماً تسربت للصهيونيين، وكانت هذه الأراضي تستثمر في زراعة الحبوب والخضر وبع الأشجار المثمرة كالموز في حين استثمرت في الرعي بعض الأراضي وبخاصة فوق أقدام مرتفعات الحافة الغربية للغور. وقد استفاد سكان أم عجرة من أسواق بيسان لبيع منتجاتهم الزراعية والحيوانية.
كان عدد سكان أم عجرة 86 نسمة في عام 1922، وازداد عددهم في عام 1931 إلى 242 نسمة كانوا يقيمون في 48 بيتاً 
وفي عام 1945 قدر عددهم بنحو 260 نسمة. 
طردهم الصهيونيون في عام 1948 ودمروا بيوتهم واستغلوا أراضي أم عجرة في الزراعة الكثيفة والمختلطة وتربية المواشي في المزارع والأسماك في برك المياه.

القرية القادمة قرية أم العَمَد

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

قرية أم العمد 
هي قريه عربيه تقع جنوبي شرق حيفا وشمالي غرب الناصره وتبعد عن حيفا قرابة 18 كم منها 6 كم طريق فرعيه تصلها بطريق حيفا الناصره.
نشات القريه في الطرف الجنوبي الغربي لجبال الجليل . على ارتفاع 165م عن سطح البحر فوق سفح يواجه الجنوب الشرقي ويطل على مرج ابن عامر ويبدا وادي المصراره احد روافد نهر المقطع من شرق القريه .ومن ابار القريه وينابيعهاعين الحواره في شرقها وبئر العبيد في جنوبها الشرقي وبئر السمندورا في جنوبها وبئر البيدر في جنوبها الغربي .باعت الحكومه العثمانيه عام 1869م اراضي هذه القريه مع عدة قرى اخرى في مرج ابن عامر لبعض تجار بيروت ومنهم ال سرسق .وفي عام 1907 باع هؤلاء بدورهم الهيكليين الالمان اراضيها واراضي قرية بيت لحم الواقعه شرقيها فاقامو على موقع ام العمد مستوطنه اسموها "فالدهايم".
كانت ام العمد تمتد بصوره عامه من الشمال الغربي الى الجنوب الشرقي فوق مساحه مقدارها 102 دونموكان فيها 86 مسكنا حجريا عام 1931.اما مساحة الاراضي التابعه لها فكانت 9123دونما لا يملك الصهيون منها شيئا .
بلغ عدد سكان ام العمد (فالدهايم)في تعداد 1922نحو 128نسمه ارتفع الى 231نسمه عام 1931منهم 163 عربيا والباقي المان ثم ارتفع الى 260 نسمه عام 1945.وقد عمل السكان في زراعة الحبوب والمحاصيل الحقليه والخضر .
شرد الصهيونيين سكان القريه عام 1948 واسسو موشاف "الوني ابا" في موقع القريه وقد بلغ عدد سكانه 232 نسمه عام 1970......


القرية القادمة أم الفحم

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

بلدة أم الفحم 

سميت بذلك نسبة إلى الفحم الخشبي الذي ينتج فيها بكثرة لانتشار الغابات حولها. وهي بلدة عربية تقع على بعد 41 كم جنوبي شرق حيفا. و25 كم شمالي غرب جنين.
وتصلها بها طرق معبدة من الدرجة الأولى، عدا الطريق الفرعية بين القرية والطريق التي تصل الخضيرة بطريق مرج ابن عامر عبر وادي عارة.
تربض أم الفحم فوق سطح مرتفع يطل نحو الشمال الشرقي على علو 450 م عن سطح البحر في الطرف الشمالي لجبال نابلس. وفي منطقة تقسيم المياه بين وادي العراد ووادي السويسة ووادي البصة من روافد نهر المقطع العليا، ووداي الشغور ووادي السلطان من روافد وادي عارة العليا أيضاً.
ومن معالمها المشهورة جبل اسكندر الواقع شرقيها، ويرتفع 518 متر عن سطح البحر، ويوجد فوق قمته مزار ديني يعرف بمزار اسكندر. وقد شهد هذا الجبل في كانون الثاني عام 1945 معركة مشهورة امتدت حتى قرية اليامون بين الثوار الفلسطينيين وسلطات الانتداب البريطاني استخدمت فيها هذه السلطات الدبابات والطائرات واستشهد فيها 15 مجاهداً.
تشتهر القرية بكثرة ينابيعها ، منها الشعرى والبر والوسطة وأم الشيد والمغارة وأم خالد وجرار والزيتون وإبراهيم وداوود والذروة، وعين البني الواقعة في جنوب شرقي القرية، وقد سحبت مياهها عام 1940 بأنابيب إلى جوار القرية لاستخدامها في الشرب والأغراض المنزلية.
يشبه الشكل العام للقرية حرفs وهي من النوع المكتظ، وكان فيها عام 1931 نحو 488 مسكناً بنيت من الحجارة. بلغت مساحة القرية 128 دونماً عام 1945. وهي أول قرى قضاء جنين في مساحة الأراضي التابعة لها ، إذ تملك 72,342 دونماً بما فيها أراضي قرى اللجون. ومعاوية ومشيرفة ومصمص، وجميعها قرى صغيرة استوطنها سكانها الذين يعودون بأصولهم إلى أم الفحم ليكونوا قرب أراضيهم الزراعية. ولا يملك الصهيونيون شيئاً من أراضي أم الفحم وتوابعها.
بلغ عدد سكان أم الفحم 2,443 نسمة عام 1931، وإلى 5,430 نسمة عام 1945، ويدخل ضمن هذه الأرقام سكان القرى سابقة الذكر. 
كان في القرية ثلاث مدارس ابتدائية، واحدة للبنين أنشئت في العهد العثماني، وثانية للبنات أنشئت عام 1942، وثالثة مختلطة.
اعتمد اقتصاد القرية على الزراعة، إذ كانت تزرع في مساحات واسعة الحبوب والمحاصيل الحقلية والأشجار المثمرة والخضر.
ساعد على ذلك توفير مياه الري وكون التربة بازلتية خصبة في مناطق وكلسية في أخرى. 
في عام 1944 بلغت مساحة الأراضي المزروعة حبوباً ومحاصيل حقلية 34,220 دونماً ومساحة أراضي الخضر 3,100 دونم ومساحة أراضي أشجار الفاكهة 1,943 دونماً، ومساحة ما زرع زيتوناً 3,540 دونماً وهذه المساحة الخيرة تؤلف نسبة 4,4% من مساحة الأراضي التي زرعت زيتوناً في القضاء.
وقد كان في أم الفحم في العام نفسه ثلاث معاصر آلية لاستخراج زيت الزيتون. 
وعمل السكان في تربية المواشي إلى جانب الزراعة. 
وكان في القرية 6,00 رأس من الغنم، 2,000 رأس من البقر. 
وأدى وجود 8,000 دونم من الغابات في أراضي القرية إلى قيام صناعة الفحم الخشبي، وبلغت الكمية المنتجة عام 1944 قرابة 360 طناً.(1,200 قنطار) .
وأم الفحم أكبر قرية عربية في فلسطين المحتلة منذ عام 1948.
بلغ عدد سكانها عام 1969 نحو 11,500 نسمة من العرب، وارتفع عددهم إلى نحو 14,000 نسمة عام 1974. 
وقد صادر الصهيونيون جميع أراضي القرية الواقعة في مرج ابن عامر مستوطنة "مي عمي" في موقع يشرف على القرية .

القرية القادمة أم الفرج

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أم الفرج 
قرية عربية تقع شمالي مدينة عكا، على الضفة الجنوبية لوادي المفشوخ، وعلى بعد 5 كم من مصبه في البحر المتوسط. 
تمر بها طريق ترشيحا – الكابري- النهر- أم الفرج – الحميمة – مستعمرة نهاريا – عكا.
عرفها الصليبيون باسم " لي فيرج". وقد جرت في موقعها معركة عنيفة بين العرب والصليبييين المعسكرين في قرية الكابري.
انتصر فيها العرب نصراً مبيناً، ولعل اسم القرية قد جاء من الفرج الذي تحقق للعرب بانتصارهم.
نشأت القرية في أرض سهلية ترتفع 25 متر عن سطح البحر وتربتها فيضية (طينية). وتروي من مياه بركة الفوارة وبركة التل الواقعتين في قرية النهر، ومن بعض الآبار.
كانت مساحة القرية 15 دونماً ولم تتجاوز مساحة أراضيها 810 دونمات، لم يقدر الصهيونيون أن يتملكوا منها شيئاً. ولا تزيد مساحة الأراضي غير الزراعية على 5 دونمات.
وقد زرع نحو 745 دونماً بالحمضيات أما الباقي فتكسوه أشجار الزيتون أو يزرع خضراً.
وصل عدد سكان القرية في أواخر عهد الانتداب البريطاني إلى 800 نسمة. وهم جميعاً يعتمدون على الزراعة ويعملون بها.
مساكن القرية القديمة مجمعة بشكل مستدير. وقد بدأ بعد عام 1936 إنشاء المساكن الحديثة من الحجر والإسمنت مبعثرة في البساتين.
حاول الصهيونيون بعد احتلالهم عكا في 20/5/1948 إغراء أهل القرية المتبقين فيها (لم يتجاوز 25 عائلة) بالتنازل عن أراضيهم والنزوح إلى مكان آخر.
لكن الأهالي أبوا ذلك، فراح الصهيونيون يضيقون عليهم الخناق، ويقطعون عنهم الماء، ويحولون بينهم وبين الاتصال بالعالم الخارجي.
ولم يستسلم سكان القرية ولم يهنوا، فأجبرتهم قوة صهيونية عسكرية في حزيران عام 1948 على الجلاء، ونهبت منازلهم ودمرت معظمها، وأحرقت المزروعات. وقد أقام الصهيونيون فوق أراضي القرية مستعمرة " بن عمي " وأسكنوا فيها صهيونيين مهاجرين من أروبا الشرقية. ورغم ذلك كله ظل في القرية على اليوم نفر ضئيل من أهلها العرب.

القرية القادمة أم كلخة

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

أم كلخة 
قرية عربية تقع على بعد 13 كم إلى الجنوب من مدينة الرملة، وتمر بطرفها الجنوبي طريق القدس – غزة الرئيسية المعبدة ، ويمر بطرفها الشرقي خط سكة حديد القدس – يافا، وتوجد بالقرب منها محطة وادي الصرار. وتربطها دروب ممهدة بقرى قزازة وخلدة والمنصورة وشحمة وعاقر.
أقيمت أم كلخة على الضفة الشمالية لوادي الصرار الذي يتجه غرباً ليصب في البحر المتوسط باسم نهر روبين. 
وترتفع 100م عن سطح البحر، وهي من قرى السهل الساحلي الأوسط. 
تألفت من عدد محدود من البيوت المبنية من اللبن والحجر، وليس لها مخطط واضح، ولا وجود للشوارع فيها، وهي مندمجة بصفة عامة وفيها بعض الأزقة الضيقة. وتكاد تخلو من المرافق والخدمات العامة، وتشرب من بئرها القريبة منها. 
تبلغ مساحة أراضي أم كلخة 1,405 دونمات منها 31 دونماً للطرق والأودية و96 دونماً تسربت إلى الصهيونيين.
تزرع في أراضيها المحاصيل الحقلية والخضر والأشجار المثمرة كالحمضيات والزيتون وتعتمد الزراعة فيها على الأمطار التي تهطل بكميات سنوية كافية إلى جانب اعتمادها على بعض الآبار. وتوجد في القرية وأراضيها بعض الآثار التي تضم أسساً ومدافن منقورة في الصخر ومغاور وصهاريج.
تعد أم كلخة حديثة النشأة تقريباً، وضمت في عام 1931 نحو ستة بيوت أقام فيها 24 فرداً. وقدر عدد سكانها في عام 1945 بنحو 60 نسمة.
تعرضت أم كلخة لعدوان الصهيونيين عليها عام 1948، فطردوا سكانها ودمروا بيوتها.
القرية القادمة قرية إندور ثم مدينة إيلات

----------


## العالي عالي

موضوع مميز جداً ومتجدد 

الله يعطيكي العافية على الجهد الكبير 

وإلى الامام

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جبل النار - نابلس  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## تيتو

تسلمي على انك ذكرتينا بمآسينا

----------


## الكرمل

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع المميز والمهم جداً حتى لا ننسى ارضنا ووطنا الغالي فلسطين ارض الآباء والاجداد 
راجياً ان تكتبي بمواضيع اخرى عن باقي مدن ومحافظات وبلدات وقرى ومخيمات فلسطين ... وهذا اقتراح لك ايتها الشجاعة ...
فشكراً لك وتقبلي احترامي وتقديري
الكرمل :SnipeR (64):  :Bl (27):

----------


## سنفورة

اشكرك على الموضوع الاكتر من رائع :Icon2:

----------

